# Parole straniere in italiano



## primo_cerchio

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Io volevo solo capire l'orgine di questa parola molto "spagnoleggiante" che mi ricorda "torero"!
> 
> Non sono molto d'accordo con primo cerchio: odio infatti usare termini stranieri (inglesi) quando è possibile usare parole italiane (senza rendersi ridicoli!).


 Ma allora mi sono espresso male.

Io trovo che file,  computer, internet siano parole ormai italiane come sport o yogurt.

L'ansia di tradurre computer con ordinateur o simili baggianate discende da fattori storicoculturali che non mi compete discutere ma che non producono certo buoni risultati.

Come dicevo prima nei secoli passati per il linguaggio musicale si utilizzò l'italiano perchè i musicisti migliori erano italiani e ancora adesso un quartetto o un pianissimo si dicono e scrivono in Italiano ovunque.


----------



## Arianna82

*primo_cerchio ha scritto:
*


> io trovo che file, computer, internet siano parole italiane come sport o yogurt


Scusate se torno su un vecchio argomento ma non posso impedirmi di esprimere il mio disaccordo.
Lei, primo_cerchio, definisce queste parole italiane?
Io direi di no: non mi pare corrispondino alla morfologia dell'italiano.
Per file:archivio, documento, salvataggio;
Computer: il Castellani suggeriva computiere; oppure calcolatore, elaboratore.
Internet: rete

E poi scusate ma invece di thread, che c'è gente che non sa nemmeno come pronunciarlo (e questo vale per il 90% dei forestierismi introdotti nell'italiano), perché non scrivete filone (di discussione)?

E poi cos'è questa novità che la musica parla italiano, il _web (io dico rete) _inglese?  
Scusate il tono un po' polemico, non ce l'ho con lei primo_cerchio, vorrei solo invitarvi a riflettere un po' sulla nostra lingua e sul fatto che in un testo italiano oggi sono piu (scusate ho un problema con la tastiera per digitare gli accenti) le parole straniere che italiane e il 99% sono del tutto inutili...


----------



## Saoul

Arianna82 said:
			
		

> *primo_cerchio ha scritto:
> *
> Scusate se torno su un vecchio argomento ma non posso impedirmi di esprimere il mio disaccordo.
> Lei, primo_cerchio, definisce queste parole italiane?
> Io direi di no: non mi pare corrispondino alla morfologia dell'italiano.
> Per file:archivio, documento, salvataggio;
> Computer: il Castellani suggeriva computiere; oppure calcolatore, elaboratore.
> Internet: rete
> 
> E poi scusate ma invece di thread, che c'è gente che non sa nemmeno come pronunciarlo (e questo vale per il 90% dei forestierismi introdotti nell'italiano), perché non scrivete filone (di discussione)?
> 
> E poi cos'è questa novità che la musica parla italiano, il _web (io dico rete) _inglese?
> Scusate il tono un po' polemico, non ce l'ho con lei primo_cerchio, vorrei solo invitarvi a riflettere un po' sulla nostra lingua e sul fatto che in un testo italiano oggi sono piu (scusate ho un problema con la tastiera per digitare gli accenti) le parole straniere che italiane e il 99% sono del tutto inutili...



Credo che stia diventando una questione da Discussione Culturale, ma mi unisco anch'io per fare con voi un paio di ragionamenti.

La questione dei "prestiti linguistici" è dibattuta da anni, e come tutti ricordiamo ci porta sempre a riflettere su determinati nazionalismi che in passato imposero l'utilizzo di termini italiani anche nell'indicare "località" che non erano italiane, e addirattura nomi.
Ora cerchiamo di ridimensionare un secondo la questione, per non tornare al ridicolo di chiamare un computer ordinatore, computiere o simili.
La parola porta con sè non solo il significato stretto a cui si riferisce (casa quattro mura con tetto, pane roba buona da mangiare, sono volutamente riduttivo, ovviamente). La parola porta con sè un colore, una sensazione, un'origine e tanto altro.
Amo e difendo quello che può anche essere definito imbastardimento della lingua, ma che è, e rimane un arricchimento, in termine di vocaboli, di colori, di sensazioni e di origini. 
Da Kebhab, a Kashba, da Wanton, a Computer, da Web, a Lapin, da Muezin, a Shoa, ognuna di queste parole porta con sè troppi e troppo importanti significati perchè possano essere riprodotti, tradotti, cambiati, modificati.
(Sicuramente qualcuno di questi termini è stato scritto in maniera errata, me ne scuso in anticipo)
Poi possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo del fatto che c'è un quasi totale appannaggio di parole inglesi, nel nostro vocabolario, ma non la trovo una cosa così negativa. 
Mi vengono più i brividi a chiamare il mio mouse topo, sinceramente! 
Proccupiamoci più di imparare ciò che della nostra lingua ancora non sappiamo (quanti Italiani ancora uccidono i nostri congiuntivi e condizionali)...
TUTTE LE OPINIONI ESPRESSE NEL PRESENTE POST (o mio Dio, ho scritto post) SONO CHIARAMENTE OPINABILI COME TUTTE LE OPINIONI DEL MONDO!


----------



## urizon9

Ciao!Mi scusate per intervenire come principiante ma ho trovato le parole straniere che, secondo me, fossero facile per sostituire con le parole italiane.Ieri ho cercato di indovinare che significhi KO(Nesta KO).Se significhi `knockout`  non capisco perche ci si usano.urizon9


----------



## moodywop

Arianna82 said:
			
		

> in un testo italiano oggi sono piu le parole straniere che italiane e il 99% sono del tutto inutili...


 
Questa mi sembra un'affermazione esagerata e infondata. Un testo italiano con più parole straniere che italiane? Suvvia!

Anch'io sono contrario all'uso di parole straniere quando c'è un perfetto equivalente italiano(ad es. _trend/tendenza_). Trovo particolarmente irritante l'uso inesatto di parole inglesi, come nel caso di _ticket. _Per non parlare poi di _fans _usato al singolare (sento spesso dire _sono un/una fans di..._). 
Un altro vezzo tutto italiano è quello di utilizzare un inglese maccheronico per i nomi di negozi, ditte e addirittura scuole (ho visto una _Computer's School _).
Questo è dovuto allo stato disastroso dell'insegnamento delle lingue nel nostro paese (insegnanti impreparati e metodi e programmi antidiluviani).

Comunque sono d'accordo con Saoul. In fondo ci sono molte parole inglesi che sono state prese in prestito un po' in tutte le lingue. 

La polemica su _forero_ mi sembra forzata. Si tratta di un uso scherzoso, limitato a Wordreference. Non se ne sono lamentati neanche nel forum francese!

PS So bene che è solo un refuso ma ti chiederei di correggere _corrispondino _nel tuo intervento(molti stranieri non scrivono nel forum "Solo Italiano" ma leggono i messaggi).


----------



## gabrigabri

Primo Cerchio, capisco quello che intendi.
Ci sono alcuni termini provenienti da lingue straniere che è praticamente impossibile tradurre (esempio computer), altrimenti si richia di essere ridicoli.
Per altri vocaboli, invece,  esiste spesso il corrispondete in italiano, che non è forzato o strano:
trendy= alla moda

Questa è la mia regola:
uso termini stranieri solo se necessario e odio usare parole straniere quando potrei usare bellissimi e normalissimi vocaboli italiani:
conosco gente che potrebbe dire cose del genere: "il meeting di ieri è stato molto easygoing..." "Il tuo pull è molto fashion"  (no comment!!!)

Secondo me ci si rende (abbastanza) ridicoli sia usando "calcolatore" che  "fashion". Come sempre la via di mezzo è la migliore!


Ciao!!!


----------



## comeunanuvola

Sebbene faccia uso anche io quotidianamente di parole straniere, per la verità quasi tutte anglo-americane, preferisco utilizzare l'italiano.

Certo penso piuttosto che la cosa non vada forzata (tipo appunto mettersi a chiamare topo il mouse o elaboratore il pc) ma preferisco dire "fare un giro per vetrine - o al centro" e "andiamo a correre?" piuttosto che fare shopping e jogging.

Questo lo penso soprattutto perchè fino a qualche tempo fa, mentre cercavo lavoro, mi sono imbattuta in così tanti termini inglesi che il più delle volte non capivo se fossi stata in grado di fare derminati lavori per il semplice fatto che le qualifiche o compiti da fare erano espressi in inglese e a volte con parole a me sconosciute.

Per questo penso che - almeno in Italia - se ne faccia un uso davvero esagerato soprattutto dell'inglese e spesso dove proprio non serve.

Nuvola


----------



## Arianna82

Rispetto le vostre opinioni naturalmente, anche se non le condivido totalmente.
Vorrei chiedervi qualcosa: secondo voi perché la gente fa uso di parole straniere?
Chi le introduce nella nostra lingua?
I media: la televisione, i giornali, la rete, la radio e anche i politici.
La gente li ripete perché li sente pronunciare dai media, se questi ultimi usassero ordinatore, per esempio, nessuno si vergognerebbe a dire ordinatore invece di computer.
Vi porto un esempio: prima si diceva _chauffer_ per autista.
Uno dei grandi linguisti Bruno Migliorini creò il termine autista per chauffer ( non compatibile con la morfologia dell'italiano).
Oggi nessuno si vergogna piu a dire autista.
È tutta questione d'abitudine non credete?

P.S. A moodywop prometto di portare esempi di alcuni testi, mi dirà poi se sono esagerata 
Pensi a _performance_ ch'è uno dei forestierismi piu idioti introdotto nel nostro lessico: c'è gente che lo pronuncia alla francese e gente che lo pronuncia all'inglese: questo sì che è ridicolo!
Scusate eventuali errori vado di fretta.
Cordialmente,


----------



## comeunanuvola

Guarda Arianna,
io sono pienamente d'accrodo con te.
D'altronde si sa che a differenza di altri paesi europei siamo sempre stati simpatizzanti dei paesi anglo-americani.
Nulla da ridire, ma trovo che la lingua italiana sia così bella che è un peccato "seppellire" i nostri vocaboli per utilizzare quelli di un'altra nazione.
Ho partecipato a riunioni (tra l'altro chiamate briefings) in cui capi con un inglese da brivido infarcivano i loro discorsi (tra l'altro già vuoti) di parole quali dead line, business, cash flow, hr (human resource), team e tante altre alcune tra l'altro che ancora sto cercando di capire.
Che c'è, forse fare lo stesso bel discorsetto usando la nostra amata lingua è meno d'effetto???
Io so solo che per me erano momenti di puro godimento e a stento riuscivo a trattenermi dal ridere.
E poi è vero è tutta colpa della televisione che ci mette le parole in bocca e ci dice quello che è "in" o "out" (dicono proprio così - cosa che trovo doppiamente di cattivo gusto) come se non sapessimo più ragionare o decidere con la nostra testa.

Nuvola


----------



## primo_cerchio

Tutti poi dicono pool position per dire al primo posto almeno dicano pole


----------



## Forengi

moodywop said:
			
		

> PS So bene che è solo un refuso ma ti chiederei di correggere _corrispondino _nel tuo intervento(molti stranieri non scrivono nel forum "Solo Italiano" ma leggono i messaggi).


 
Grazie.  Questo e' vero.


----------



## moodywop

Forengi said:
			
		

> Grazie. Questo e' vero.


 
La forma corretta è "corrispondano". Ma penso che tu lo sappia già


----------



## Arianna82

Primo_cerchio ha scritto:


> Tutti poi dicono pool position...


Come dicevo sopra molta gente usa l'inglese ma con una pronuncia _personalizzata_


----------



## Cnaeius

La cosa su cui sono d'accordo è che in medio stat virtus.
Lancerei due provocazioni correlate a questo punto, se per caso qualcuno voglia coglierle: 
1: se in medio stat virtus e se l'allarmismo antiforestierismo è ingiustificato e deleterio (per la lingua) secondo alcuni, perchè non dovrebbe esserlo anche l'indifferenza pro-forestierismo, atteggiamento che molti italiani (è innegabile) giustificano?
2: Il concetto "deleterio per la lingua" è concepibile? E per quali ragioni? In altre parole, la lingua è solo uno strumento sotto completo dominio e controllo del parlante oppure la lingua porta con sè un patrimonio storico che deve essere difeso?

Ciao


----------



## TimeHP

> 1: se in medio stat virtus e se l'allarmismo antiforestierismo è ingiustificato e deleterio (per la lingua) secondo alcuni, perchè non dovrebbe esserlo anche l'indifferenza pro-forestierismo, atteggiamento che molti italiani (è innegabile) giustificano?
> 2: Il concetto "deleterio per la lingua" è concepibile? E per quali ragioni? In altre parole, la lingua è solo uno strumento sotto completo dominio e controllo del parlante oppure la lingua porta con sè un patrimonio storico che deve essere difeso?


 
1. Non trovo preoccupante l'introduzione di parole straniere nella nostra lingua. Funziona così da sempre, persino nei dialetti, no?
Il vecchio dialetto ligure, ad esempio, ha attinto molte parole da lingue orientali per via dei traffici con l'Oriente. Non è affascinante?
L'inglese stesso è infarcito di parole derivate dal Francese. Questo ne fa' una lingua unica, che unisce elementi di origine germanica e di origine latina.
I Giapponesi, poi, che per le parole di origine straniera hanno inventato addirittura ideogrammi specifici, hanno importato un sacco di parole inglesi adattandole alla loro lingua. 

2. A essere onesta trovo più fastidioso un indicativo al posto di un congiuntivo.

Comunque col tempo sono diventata molto più tollerante. Oggi accetto anche gli strafalcioni come 'lato umano' della lingua. E penso che ciascuno debba sentirsi libero di esprimersi come desidera. In fondo la lingua è un mezzo, no? 

Ciao


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Salve a tutti!
Una "chicca" di ieri pomeriggio.
Dal pneumologo: "Vediamo se la cartella sanitaria di suo figlio è stata _droppata_."
Mio figlio mi ha fatto subito notare che ormai anche in Italia si italianizza l'inglese, come, purtroppo, facevamo noi, quando vivevamo all'estero, nei colloqui familiari.


----------



## ElaineG

La settimana scorsa, guardavo "Alta Tensione" e il conduttore ha detto a un concorrente: "Quando tornerai a casa, _renterai_ il video!"


----------



## claudine2006

Credo che voler tradurre a tutti i costi alcune parole straniere che fanno ormai parte del linguaggio comune sia una forzatura. Per esempio, la mania degli spagnoli di tradurre tutto a volte da luogo a parole "ridicole" (e lo dico in senso buono).  
Credo che sull'esterofilia italiana influisca anche la repressione fascista che obbligava a tradurre, in nome del nazionalismo, qualsiasi parola straniera. E ora, i nipotini della repressione si "vendicano" usando parole straniere in maniera spropositata. Tra l'altro è socialmente accettato e simbolo di cultura.


----------



## Arianna82

Ma sì certo a tradurre tutto si rischia di essere ridicoli...!
Invece chi usa i forestierismi solo perché li sente pronunciare dalla tivvù e da altri media...non è ridicolo! Se i media dicessero usassero forme italianizzate nessuno direbbe nulla.
Allora dovete dire anche _chauffer_ al posto di autista e tante altre parole che sono state tradotte dai linguisti, sennò rischiate d'essere ridicoli, *ridicoli *


----------



## claudine2006

Infatti, le parole straniere vanno usate solo se se ne conosce l'esatto significato e l'esatta pronuncia. 
Non dico di eccedere con il loro uso, ma neanche creare dal nulla parole cacofoniche. 
Comunque questa è la mia opinione e qualsiasi altra è accolta con piacere.


----------



## Arianna82

Certo, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.

Scusate se ho usato toni _poco felici_, ma la lingua italiana è qualcosa che mi sta a cuore perché ogni giorno vedo che è bombardarta da anglicismi e di questi il 99% tutti inutili.
Esempi: _company _per compagnia, _rendez-vous_ per incontro, appuntamento, _access _per accesso, _airbag_ per salvavita, _community _per communità, _cordless_ per senza filo e potrei continuare all'infinito, perché non date un'occhiata alla lista che si trova su achyra.org/cruscate sotto il filone forestierismi?


----------



## angelabonora

Arianna82 said:
			
		

> *primo_cerchio ha scritto:*
> 
> Scusate se torno su un vecchio argomento ma non posso impedirmi di esprimere il mio disaccordo.
> Lei, primo_cerchio, definisce queste parole italiane?
> Io direi di no: non mi pare corrispondino alla morfologia dell'italiano.
> Per file:archivio, documento, salvataggio;
> Computer: il Castellani suggeriva computiere; oppure calcolatore, elaboratore.
> Internet: rete
> 
> E poi scusate ma invece di thread, che c'è gente che non sa nemmeno come pronunciarlo (e questo vale per il 90% dei forestierismi introdotti nell'italiano), perché non scrivete filone (di discussione)?
> 
> E poi cos'è questa novità che la musica parla italiano, il _web (io dico rete) _inglese?
> Scusate il tono un po' polemico, non ce l'ho con lei primo_cerchio, vorrei solo invitarvi a riflettere un po' sulla nostra lingua e sul fatto che in un testo italiano oggi sono piu (scusate ho un problema con la tastiera per digitare gli accenti) le parole straniere che italiane e il 99% sono del tutto inutili...


Scusa Arianna se ritorno a quanto hai scritto in una lettera del passato, che per altro in linea di massima approvo...
Ma alcune precisazioni vorrei farle:
"
Per file:archivio, documento, salvataggio;
Computer: il Castellani suggeriva computiere; oppure calcolatore, elaboratore."

Allora il dizionario Castellani considera allo stessa stregua _archivio, documento, salvataggio,_ io starei ben attenta a considerare un file, che è un documento, come un salvataggio, un documento va salvato...per l'archivio lasciamo perdere.
Il Computer è una macchina che deriva dai primi calcolatori, magari manuali, poi meccanici, poi elettrici, poi elettronici, mantenendo la stessa logica...Castellani: computiere e perchè non abbaco?

Altra questione:
"
E poi cos'è questa novità che la musica parla italiano, il _web (io dico rete) _inglese?  "
Ti consiglio di andare ad un concerto in Inghilterra, o in altri paesi, e vedrai che le parole "piano" "forte" "pianissimo" "fortissimo" sono nel foglietto che ti consegnano all'entrata, e in questo poi troverai magari la parola "cello" che non è altro che il nostro "violoncello" e per la quale la derivazione credo non vi siano dubbi ( per gli inglesi la pronuncia di "violoncello" è molto difficile )....
La pizza è pizza in inglese, i maccheroni, gli spaghetti, le lasagne, magari non tanto buone, mantengono il loro nome.
Deriverà dal fatto dei mezzi di comunicazione (_media_, termine che alcuni considerano inglese, ma deriva dal latino...)
Ultimo
Che lingua parlava la nobiltà italiana dei secoli passati ( 1800 - 1600) ? Il francese, era moda oppure...?
Ciao a presto e scusa la polemica
Angela


----------



## Juri

Non conosco molto l'attuale situazione dell'inglese o del tedesco sotto l'aspetto discusso dal thread. Ma credo si possa definire come "mal comune" (che  non e',secondo il proverbio -mezzo gaudio).Prendo ad esempio i vicini della Slovenia, che molto attenti a  non concedere troppo ai forestierismi, nonostante ad es.i 3 termini propri per la barra del passo carrabile,  preferiscono usare šranga(dal ted. Schrange);
il PC(računalnik=calcolatore) si dice kompjuter, e recentemente m'e' stato raccomandato di salvare un file:"Sejvaj fajl!". 
 Si potrebbe dire che sara' piu' che altro il rullo compressore dell'USO a vanificare nel futuro l'impegno per la salvaguardia delle lingue.


----------



## L'equilibrista

[questo mio intervento è stato spostato qui da un'altra discussione, quindi risulterà un po' scontato e ripetitivo]


Il fenomeno di "americanizzazione" (se così vogliamo chiamarlo) trovo che sia un grave problema. 
L'Italiano è come una spugna. 
Le parole dall'inglese che entrano nel vocabolario italiano non vengono solo dalla televisione, che, comunque, contribuisce molto negativamente alla "contaminazione".

In gergo si chiamano "prestiti linguistici", che mentre una volta erano relegati a non molte parole, es. _babysitter_, _mass-media_, _business_, oggi stanno aumentando sempre più, in maniera, direi, esponenziale.
Se è lecito usare parole di origine straniera quando non vi sia un equivalente accettabile in italiano non lo è altrettanto nel caso in cui esistono termini equivalenti in grado di dare quel significato o di spiegare un concetto.

Di chi è la colpa? di tutti, dei mezzi di comunicazione in primis, giornali, tv, radio, degli esperti di ogni settore (vedi medici, scienziati che imparano l'inglese per lavoro e poi sono pigri nel tradurlo in italiano, lasciando così "filtrare" molte parole inglesi non tradotte) e della gente comune, come noi, che ascolta, ripete e continua così, dando avvio a un circolo vizioso, talvolta inconsapevolmente o in buona fede. Poi lo sappiamo, usare termini inglesi è di moda, rende più colti, più al passo con i tempi, insomma fa più "figo", più _cool, trendy _e chi più ne ha più ne metta. 
Io trovo che sia da ignoranti.
Purtroppo l'evoluzione della lingua è direttamente influenzata dall'uso che i parlanti ne fanno. Quindi impossibile tornare indietro. 

Tutto ciò altro non è se non un riflesso. La predominanza di una lingua riflette in qualche modo la predominanza di un paese sugli altri. Ecco la radice del problema. Tendiamo a usare, quindi, le parole della lingua del paese che vediamo come modello, ed è vero. I paesi anglosassoni, soprattutto gli Stati Uniti, ci influenzano sotto vari aspetti: economia, scienza, tecnologia e innovazione e molti altri. Siamo continuamente invasi da prodotti o tecnologie di quei paesi, perfino dalla cultura alimentare! (ma non credo prenda piede più di tanto, quella).
Così è assurdo sentire parole come "implementare" (= realizzare, attuare), "_mission_ aziendale", "_target_ di mercato", "_product specialist_", "_content management_" e si potrebbe continuare all'infinito. Tutti termini perfettamente traducibili in ogni contesto.
Insomma siamo di fronte a una vera e propria contaminazione selvaggia. 
Non so perché in tutti questi anni autorità in materia come l'Accademia della Crusca o le università non si siano mosse adeguatamente o sufficientemente in merito.

Ho solo cercato di fare una rapida analisi del problema, che è molto più ampio e di cui si potrebbe parlare in modo più approfondito. Un problema che mi sta molto a cuore e che ho imparato a conoscere quando studiando le lingue straniere e la traduzione ho riimparato ad apprezzare di più l'italiano scoprendo le sue immense possibilità.
L'unica cosa che possiamo fare è di cercare, nel nostro piccolo, di non contribuire ad allargare il fenomeno, ma di cercare sempre, quando scriviamo o parliamo, di riflettere un attimo e di sfruttare, per quanto possibile l'immenso ventaglio di opportunità linguistiche che ci offre la nostra amata lingua.

Pierluigi


----------



## federicoft

Interessantissima discussione.
Riconosco che l'abuso di forestierismi non strettamente necessari è fastidioso, ma non mi è mai sembrato un problema così all'ordine del giorno. È vero, in qualche azienda c'è qualche _product manager_ che proietta le _slide_ per _stressare_ qualche concetto o _claim_ e capire meglio la _mission_.

Ma... pensate per un momento alle conversazioni che sentite e a quelle vostre, quelle con i vostri cari, i vostri amici, in fila alle poste, al bancone del bar. La gente, in Italia, parla veramente così? Non scoppierebbe forse a ridere se solo quel product manager non fosse un suo superiore?

E questo tacendo di forestierismi assolutamente utili e non traducibili senza scadere nel ridicolo, che denotano concetti nuovi che non si è mai avuta la necessità di nominare. Parole come _computer_ o _internet_, che ormai penso si possa affermare facciano parte a pieno titolo del patrimonio lessicale dell'italiano.

Non so voi, ma trovo di gran lunga più deleterio un "piuttosto che" con valore disgiuntivo.


----------



## la italianilla

Bella discussione!
Se n'è parlato diverse volte e ci sono diversi topic al riguardo. 
Personalmente sono molto interessata al fenomeno dei _forestierismi_ e del "Morbus anglicus". Se devo essere sincera sono d'accordo con Arianna. Due i motivi:
1) non sono contro l'inglese anzi l'adoro, ma allo stesso modo adoro la mia lingua e non sempre è utile introdurre termini inglesi se la traduzione c'è o potrebbe esserci sforzandosi un po'. 
2) non dico di utilizzare una perfetta pronuncia inglese, ma anche sentire una persona che legge _club_ con la _e_ credo appaia abbastanza ridicolo agli occhi di un inglese (anche se oramai - vista la diffusione della loro lingua - penso abbiano messo una bella corazza contro il possibile "raccapriccio" del proprio ego linguistico )

Presso i seguaci di Cruscate un'ottima analisi, anche a livello stilistico, qui.

A presto.


----------



## L'equilibrista

oh mamma, io sono per la traduzione in italiano sempre ove possibile, però alcune proposte del Castellani a me sembrano quantomeno un pochino buffe:

"bumerango" per "boomerang"
"trotterello" per "jogging"
"ginsi" per "blue jeans"

io direi che per parole ormai attestate e per cui l'unico equivalente possibile è una parola che come suono gli assomiglia, ma suona sempre "non italiano" come "bumerango", sia meglio lasciare il termine straniero originale, anche perché si mantiene un certo esotismo che è proprio di quel termine, è suo.
Mentre trovo molto valide traduzioni come "pugilato" in luogo di "boxe" oppure "pallacanestro" in luogo di "basketball".


----------



## saltapicchio

Secondo me l'utilizzo di parole straniere (prevalentemente inglesi) può essere ampiamente giustificato dal contesto in cui ci si trova a pronunciarle. In alcuni ambiti professionali i termini inglesi entrano nel linguaggio tecnico/specialistico e vengono utilizzati come tali. Altri termini sono entrati "di peso" nel linguaggio comune perché provengono da contesti in cui la lingua ufficiale è l'inglese (ad esempio il contesto informatico). L'importante è non esagerare, non cercare l'inglesismo a tutti i costi e utilizzare anche la corrispondente parola italiana quando questa ha lo stesso identico significato di quella inglese.

Non dirò mai "topo" per indicare il "mouse" (ma potrei dire "disco rigido" invece che "hard disk"), difficile sostituire il termine "marketing" ma prima di dire "trade" preferisco mille volte dire "mercato".


----------



## Jacksunny

federicoft said:


> È vero, in qualche azienda c'è qualche _product manager_ che proietta le _slide_ per _stressare_ qualche concetto o _claim_ e capire meglio la _mission_.
> 
> Ma... pensate per un momento alle conversazioni che sentite e a quelle vostre, quelle con i vostri cari, i vostri amici, in fila alle poste, al bancone del bar. La gente, in Italia, parla veramente così? Non scoppierebbe forse a ridere se solo quel product manager non fosse un suo superiore?


Sì!  Io lavoro nella filiale italiana di un'azienda americana (non ho detto _Italian branch_, visto? ) e se provo a pronunciare una frase di lavoro fuori dall'ufficio mi sento un idiota!




federicoft said:


> Parole come computer o internet [...] ormai penso si possa affermare facciano parte a pieno titolo del patrimonio lessicale dell'italiano.
> 
> Non so voi, ma trovo di gran lunga più deleterio un "piuttosto che" con valore disgiuntivo.


Sono d'accordo al 100%.






Arianna82 said:


> Certo, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.
> 
> Scusate se ho usato toni _poco felici_, ma la lingua italiana è qualcosa che mi sta a cuore perché ogni giorno vedo che è bombardarta da anglicismi e di questi il 99% tutti inutili.
> Esempi: _company _per compagnia, _rendez-vous_ per incontro, appuntamento, _access _per accesso, _airbag_ per salvavita, _community _per communità, _cordless_ per senza filo e potrei continuare all'infinito, perché non date un'occhiata alla lista che si trova su achyra.org/cruscate sotto il filone forestierismi?


_Salvavita_ per airbag mi sembra un po' troppo generico, _communità_ per community mi sembra... sbagliato.
Ho fatto un giro sul sito da te indicato, ho visto tante ottime indicazioni, ma anche espressioni che mi hanno fatto scappare un sorriso, come _muro di fuoco_ per rendere firewall.

Non credo che la purezza linguistica sia un obiettivo da perseguire a tutti i costi. 
Meglio puntare su correttezza ed eleganza.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Jacksunny said:


> Sì!  Io lavoro nella filiale italiana di un'azienda americana (non ho detto _Italian branch_, visto? ) e se provo a pronunciare una frase di lavoro fuori dall'ufficio mi sento un idiota!
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo al 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Salvavita_ per airbag mi sembra un po' troppo generico, _communità_ per community mi sembra... sbagliato.
> Ho fatto un giro sul sito da te indicato, ho visto tante ottime indicazioni, ma anche espressioni che mi hanno fatto scappare un sorriso, come _muro di fuoco_ per rendere firewall.
> 
> Non credo che la purezza linguistica sia un obiettivo da perseguire a tutti i costi.
> Meglio puntare su correttezza ed eleganza.



Il problema è che quasi sempre l'inserimento di termini stranieri, con tutte quelle parole terminanti in consonante o gruppi consonantici estranei al sistema fonetico della nostra lingua, fa a pugni con la correttezza e l'eleganza (per non parlare della scioltezza) della lingua italiana.
Inoltre, un'espressione come "muro di fuoco" (e tante altre) potrà far sorridere solo perché uno non ci è abituato. Se fosse già in uso da tempo, non ci si farebbe più caso.
Io abito negli USA da quasi vent' anni e l'inglese è la lingua di mia madre; nonostante questo, sono uno di quelli cui l'uso indiscriminato e spesso inappropriato di forestierismi, quasi sempre parole inglesi, dà parecchio fastidio.  In questi giorni si leggono spesso sui giornali frasi tipo "Tizio fa pressing su Caio", e mi domando: che male c'è ad usare "esercita/fa pressioni"?  Oppure, un paio di giorni fa al telegiornale hanno detto: "alcuni cani di razza sono stati rapiti dalla nursery".  E "allevamento", che fine ha fatto? Solo un paio degli innumerevoli esempi di scempiaggio della lingua.
Scusate il piccolo sfogo, ma questo è un argomento che mi sta a cuore.


----------



## Jacksunny

Guarda, forse non si è capito molto dal mio intervento, ma l'argomento sta a cuore anche a me. 

Il mio punto è che, come si è detto all'inizio della discussione, se gli inglesi usano _pianissimo, pizzicato, adagio,_ riconoscendo all'italiano il primato in materia di musica, non vedo perché noi non si possa riconoscere al mondo anglosassone il primato linguistico in aree che loro - mi viene in mente l'informatica - hanno contribuito a sviluppare ed espandere nel mondo (_come_ poi l'abbiano fatto è un altro discorso).

EDIT: 
...e poi _firewall_ non mi sembra una parola così brutta.


----------



## Einstein

Penso che ci sia una differenza fra l'inglese e l'italiano che rende più facile al primo l'adozione di parole straniere; l'inglese infatti ne ha di meno di quelle desinenze che identificano una parole come sostantivo, verbo, ecc. e in molti casi (sebbene non in tutti) non è evidente che la parola sia straniera. C'è poi da dire che l'inglese è comunque una strana mescolanza fra anglo-sassone, danese (dai vichinghi) e francese con tante aggiunte di latino nei secoli.
Per l'italiano è diverso; le parole straniere lo sono evidentemente e per questo sono più difficili da digerire. Credo però che si debba trovare una via di mezzo fra resistenza totale e prostrazione.

Da straniero mi vengono in mente i seguenti punti:
- Molte parole che arrivano, principalmente dall’informatica, ma non solo, sono usate con un significato diverso da quello normale in inglese. Quanti italiani sanno che _hardware_ vuol dire _ferramenta_ o che _default_ vuol dire _inadempienza_? Quando poi si incontrano le stesse parole in un testo inglese, ci si attacca al significato imparato in questi contesti ristretti.
- Arrivato in Italia ho imparato le parole _verifica_, _prova_ e _collaudo_. Allora perché si deve dire _test_? E perché inventare verbi come _testare_ (“la testata è stata testata”)?
- L’uso di parole inglesi in contesti ufficiali o semi-ufficiali - _election day_, _no tax area_ (che poi non si dice in inglese) - mi pare semplicemente ridicolo.
- Certi termini vengono modificati per farli apparire più "inglesi", per cui _non-stop_ e _non-profit_ diventano _no-stop_ e _no-profit_.
- Sono sempre restio ad usare quelle parole che si pronunciano male; non ho voglia di dire _flesh_, per _lampo_, ma se dico _flash_ chi mi capirà? Lo stesso vale per _regby_ e _cleb_, mentre stranamente _pub_, con cui farebbero rima, viene pronunciato correttamente.

Sarò uno dei pochi in Italia che dicono ancora _fine settimana_!

PS Ho imparato solo su questo… filone… che _rendez-vous_ è un anglicismo!


----------



## whitesun

Buongiorno a tutti!
Ho seguito con interesse questo scambio di opinioni su quando e come usare termini stranieri in un contesto italiano. Concordo con l'opinione di chi è contrario all'uso, a volte improprio, a volte eccessivo di parole straniere in un testo o discorso italiano. Purtroppo non tutte le parole sono traducibili senza perdere di significato. E questo soprattutto per quanto riguarda termini tecnici. Se si può pensare di sostituire computer con calcolatore oppure directory con cartella, trovo difficile e spesso fuorviante tradurre tradurre altri termni come files, internet, web e così via. 
L'uso del termine "rete" come traduzione delle ultime due parole (che non sono sinonimi) non solo ritengo sia errata, ma anche fuorviante, almeno da un punto di vista strettamente tecnico. 
E poi, la lingua è una cosa viva che si evolve, si trasforma... anni fa in Italia non esisteva l'italiano ma soprattutto un insieme di dialetti e di termini locali, ognuno con le proprie influenze. Con il migrare e lo spostarsi della gente anche la lingua si è modificata e soprattutto uniformata (basti pensare l'effetto del latino sui popoli europei). Non trovo scandaloso che si possano usare parole prese a prestito da altre culture, da altre lingue... 
Infine mi piace ricordare che anche il nostro saluto "CIAO" in realtà non è una parola italiana, ma un termine veneto il cui significato è "sciavo tuo - schiavo tuo"! Adesso però viene usata in tutta Italia e anche nel mondo...


----------



## franz rod

> Purtroppo non tutte le parole sono traducibili senza perdere di significato. E questo soprattutto per quanto riguarda termini tecnici.



E perchè dovrebbero perdere di significato?   A seconda del contesto le parole assumeranno sfumature di significato diverse, come già succede in inglese


----------



## whitesun

franz rod said:


> E perchè dovrebbero perdere di significato? A seconda del contesto le parole assumeranno sfumature di significato diverse, come già succede in inglese


 
Non voglio polemizzare sulla questione, solo che non in tutti i contesti le sfumature sono apprezzate. In alcuni casi, e soprattutto nel mondo scientifico-tecnologico, i casi di ambiguità sono assolutamente da evitare. Ecco allora che non è possibile sostiuire con la traduzione italiana molti termini tecnici. E visto che nel mondo scientifico la lingua ufficiale è l'inglese (non a caso le pubblicazioni scientifiche di rilevanza internazionale vengono scritte in lingua inglese) ci si deve adeguare - e comunque ci si abitua -.   Anche in botanica, medicina e giurisprudenza si usano termini derivati dal latino. Perchè allora nel mondo tecnologico questo non può avvenire?


----------



## franz rod

> Non voglio polemizzare sulla questione, solo che non in tutti i contesti le sfumature sono apprezzate. In alcuni casi, e soprattutto nel mondo scientifico-tecnologico, i casi di ambiguità sono assolutamente da evitare.



ma come ha fatto notare lo stesso einstein, svariate parole inglesi usate nel mondo scientifico-tecnologico vengono usate anche in altri contesti (dove peraltro sono nate) e non ci sono rischi di non capire l'esatto significato della parola.  Dopotutto ogni singola parola da sola vuol dire poco, ma è il contesto che la "qualifica".  pertanto è tranquillamente possibile sostituire con parole italiane i termini tecnici.
In botanica, in medicina ed in giurisprudenza si usano termini derivati dal latino, ma la situazione è completamente diversa:  in botanica solo si classifica le diverse specie in latino (insomma si da quasi un "nome proprio" alle diverse specie di piante); in giuriprudenza ed in medicina si usano parole che sono derivate dal latino (o anche dal greco) ma vengono "tradotte" in italiano.  solo ogni tanto vengono usate formule in latino in giurisprudenza ma sono usate raramente e hanno sempre un corrispettivo nella nostra lingua.


----------



## niklavjus

Einstein said:


> PS Ho imparato solo su questo… filone… che _rendez-vous_ è un anglicismo!



Non ho visitato _achyra.org_, ma in ogni caso immagino si tratti di una svista.


----------



## kleis

Salve a tutti,


degli amici spagnoli mi hanno chiesto recentemente se esiste una regola relativa alla pronuncia in italiano dei prestiti stranieri. 
Mi spiego:
se in italiano scrivo computer, mouse, depliant, New York (con l'ortografia corretta della lingua straniera), pronuncio "compiuter" o "maus", "depliàn", "Niu Iorc", ma non mi sforzo di imitare la pronuncia corretta della lingua straniera e uso la fonetica dell'italiano.
Anzi, mi sembrerebbe molto affettato pronunciare diversamente.

Questo è ció che ho risposto ai miei amici, ma non sono sicura di avere ragione.

Grazie per gli eventuali chiarimenti


----------



## Montesacro

Sono d’accordo con te: è sicuramente affettato (e pure ridicolo) pronunciare le parole straniere cercando di attenersi alla pronuncia originale.
Detto questo, la risposta alla domanda dei tuoi amici (_esiste una regola relativa alla pronuncia in italiano dei prestiti stranieri?_) è naturalmente no.

Un esempio a caso: perché la parola _suspense_ viene pronunciata dalla maggior parte degli italiani _sàspens_? 
E perché _password_ diventa _p*à*ssuord_ ma _dance_ diventa _d*è*ns_? 
Boh!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Montesacro said:


> Sono d’accordo con te: è sicuramente affettato (e pure ridicolo) pronunciare le parole straniere cercando di attenersi alla pronuncia originale.


Perché, quelle pronunce aleatorie che citi e che usiamo tutti non derivano proprio dal cercare di scimmiottare la pronuncia originaria? 
Secondo me è di gran lunga più ridicolo, giacché denota ignoranza, pronunciare *déns* per _dance_, *manéigement* per _management _e *erbèg* per _airbag_ nella convinzione che questa sia la pronuncia corretta nella lingua d'origine.

Preciso che ovviamente non sostengo di adottare la pronuncia perfetta della lingua d'origine, sia perché non ne saremmo tutti in grado, essendo appunto un'altra lingua; sia perché nella stessa lingua d'origine ci sono diverse pronunce, influenze dialettali, eccetera, quindi la pronuncia unica non esiste. Quello che non sopporto è però che il nostro storpiamento non è "volontario", ma è causato proprio dall'intento di tendere a quella pronuncia!

Allora mi stanno molto più simpatici gli ispanoparlanti, che prendono il grafema straniero e lo pronunciano semplicemente secondo le regole fonetiche dello spagnolo, e il problema (con ridicolaggini annesse) è eliminato alla radice.

Continuiamo pure a dire _déns_, _manéigement_ e _erbèg, _io sono il primo ad adottare la pronuncia "nostrana" quando parlo in italiano. Ma almeno non spacciamole per pronunce inglesi! Tu, Montesacro, naturalmente non lo pensi, visto il tuo intervento; ma sai bene che la maggioranza invece ne è convinta.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Per le parole straniere di uso corrente in Italia e presenti quindi sui dizionari di lingua italiana, normalmente c'è la trascrizione fonetica per la pronuncia corretta.
Dal Devoto Oli:





> /ˈmænɪdʒmənt/


Ma nessuno pare prendersi il disturbo di provare a sfogliare un dizionario.
Ne sono prova i già citati _manéigment_ o _dèplianz_ o fate voi.

Una cosa bruttissima che ho visto su un dizionario di italiano in rete è che, accanto alla parola esotica, ci sia anche il plurale...  mentre per me le parole importate sono tutte invariabili e 'quantificate' dagli articoli.


----------



## Einstein

Da inglese in Italia, preferisco sentir pronunciare le parole inglesi o con la fonetica italiana o con l'autentica (verificata) pronuncia inglese. Odio invece i preconcetti per cui Hugh Grant diventa Hugh Grent (in realtà fa rima con Glen Grant, che pare non presenti problemi agli italiani) e club diventa cleb (fa rima con pub, che nessuno pronuncia peb; meno male).

E' doveroso aggiungere che gli anglofoni massacrano totalmente le parole straniere!!


----------



## Montesacro

MünchnerFax said:


> Perché, quelle pronunce aleatorie che citi e che usiamo tutti non derivano proprio dal cercare di scimmiottare la pronuncia originaria?
> Secondo me è di gran lunga più ridicolo, giacché denota ignoranza, pronunciare *déns* per _dance_, *manéigement* per _management _e *erbèg* per _airbag_ nella convinzione che questa sia la pronuncia corretta nella lingua d'origine.


 
E io infatti facevo l’esempio di *sàspens* proprio perché la maggioranza è convinta che in _suspense_ gli inglesi mettano l’accento sulla prima sillaba.
E allora che si fa? 
Si pronuncia *suspèns *che è più simile alla pronuncia originaria inglese? Meglio di no, visto che non lo fa nessuno e si passerebbe per affettati pur adottando una pronuncia comunque approssimativa.
Meglio *suspàns*, che ha un suo seguito e che si avvicina alla pronuncia in uso nella Gallia Transalpina. 

In definitiva non si può stabilire una regola di pronuncia per le parole straniere usate in italiano. 
In via generale si può affermare che si tende ad italianizzare la pronuncia originaria, ma ciò viene fatto in modo caotico e irrazionale. 
_Sàspens_, _manéigement, pèrformans,_ non hanno senso secondo la regola appena formulata, in quanto esistono pronunce italianizzate che meglio approssimano quelle originarie. 



MünchnerFax said:


> Continuiamo pure a dire _déns_, _manéigement_ e _erbèg, _io sono il primo ad adottare la pronuncia "nostrana" quando parlo in italiano. Ma almeno non spacciamole per pronunce inglesi!


 
Concordo. 
A proposito, è curioso notare come la provenienza regionale influenzi anche il modo di pronunciare i prestiti stranieri: mi riferisco a _dance_, la cui pronuncia italianizzata tu rendi con la *é*, ed io con la *è*!


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me pronunciare alla francese una parola inglese che deriva dal francese non è un delitto, come pure non mi sembra scandaloso pronunciare dance o airbag o club  all'americana (dens, erbeg, cleb). Altrimenti dovremmo dire che tutti sbagliano quando dicono praivasi perchè gli inglesi dicono privsi.


----------



## MünchnerFax

infinite sadness said:


> non mi sembra scandaloso pronunciare dance o airbag o club  all'americana (dens, erbeg, cleb).


Il punto è che in americano non si pronuncia né _dens_, né _erbeg_, né _cleb_!


----------



## Einstein

MünchnerFax said:


> Il punto è che in americano non si pronuncia né _dens_, né _erbeg_, né _cleb_!


Esatto! Per quanto l'*a* americana assomigli per l'orecchio italiano ad un'*e*, la sua sostituzione proprio con un'*e* suona male per tutti gli anglofoni, americani compresi. Si consideri che nell'Inghilterra del nord l'*a* corta è uguale a quella italiana ed è comunque comprensibile per tutti. Ci sarebbe altro da dire, ma non nel forum Solo Italiano.


----------



## Montesacro

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me pronunciare alla francese una parola inglese che deriva dal francese non è un delitto


 
Torniamo all’esempio di _suspense_.
Se per pronuncia alla francese si intende *süspãs* dico che il suo utilizzo suona pretenzioso e stonato, in quanto confligge con l’impianto fonetico della nostra lingua; se invece si intende *suspàns *allora ribadisco (perché l’ho già asserito nel mio precedente intervento) che tra tutte le possibili pronunce italianizzate della parola in questione mi sembra la migliore.
 
Certamente da evitare invece *sàspens*, che non c’entra assolutamente niente né con l’inglese né col francese.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo.

Non concordo invece sul fatto che sia sbagliato sforzarsi di pronunciare le parole straniere nel modo più corretto possibile.

Poi, è chiaro che ognuno di noi ha dei limiti di natura ancestrale che non gli permettono di imitare determinati suoni.

Ad esempio, io non riuscirò mai a pronunciare il th o il thr inglese, nè la vocale a/e.

Idem per la erre francese.

Una ragazza spagnola che ha frequenti contatti con italiani mi ha detto che nessun italiano (per quanti sforzi possa fare) pronuncia correttamente la jota spagnola, ed io le credo. Però, tra il pronunciarla come J francese e come C italiana io preferisco la seconda alternativa, anche se non riesco ad operare la corretta aspirazione.


----------



## saltapicchio

Interessante anche il discorso sulla pronuncia. Io riesco a sostenere dei colloqui in inglese, quando però parlo con un madrelingua faccio molta più fatica a capirlo, ben diverso quando mi capita di parlare in inglese con un tedesco o un francese (anche perché normalmente parlano più lentamente).

Di fatto la pronuncia è una questione di capacità imitativa, si può arrivare persino a cambiare espressione del viso e di modificare la propria gestualità (del resto esiste anche il linguaggio del corpo). Secondo me, se si parla con una certa lingua, bisogna fare il possibile per avere la migliore pronuncia possibile (basti pensare a quando sentiamo uno straniero parlare in italiano ed all'effetto che fa ascoltarlo), quando usiamo parole straniere in un contesto italiano è corretto evitare storpiature ma se vogliamo essere capiti è meglio non forzare troppo sulla pronuncia. 

Pensate al telecronista di calcio che pronuncia la parola "corner" e come questa striderebbe se la pronunciasse correttamente in inglese.


----------



## Einstein

Per tornare indietro, *Montesacro* dice:


> ... mi riferisco a _dance_, la cui pronuncia italianizzata tu rendi con la *é*, ed io con la *è*!


Italianizzata? Ma la pronuncia italianizzata di _dance_ sarebbe proprio _dance_ letto secondo la fonetica italiana, quindi né con la *é*, né con la *è*, ma con la *a* (e magari con la *e* finale). E' una strana concezione per cui si considera "italiana" non una pronuncia italiana ma un errore commesso da italiani!


----------



## Montesacro

Aspetta, qui c’è un grosso fraintendimento.

Per pronuncia italianizzata io non intendo affatto quella risultante dalla lettura di una parola straniera come se questa fosse italiana. 
In altre parole _dance_ non può fare rima con arance o con bilance, mi pare del tutto ovvio. Lo penso io e credo che lo pensi la schiacciante maggioranza degli italiani.
Una pronuncia di _dance_ che faccia rima con arance può capitare di ascoltarla solo da chi incorra durante la lettura in tale parola e non la riconosca.

Per pronuncia italianizzata io intendo una pronuncia che approssima quella originaria della parola straniera e che non contrasta con la struttura fonetica dell’italiano.
E quindi *dàns*, *dèns* e addirittura *déns* sono tutte pronunce italianizzate dell’inglese _dance_, e direi che nessuna delle tre può considerarsi sbagliata (al limite meno felice).

Nessuna delle tre pronunce italianizzate sopra illustrate, come tu ben sai, può essere accettata come genuina pronuncia inglese poiché (mettendo da parte l’annoso problema della grande variabilità della _a_ di _dance_ all’interno del dominio linguistico anglofono) la consonante occlusiva iniziale (la lettera _d_) ha un suono diverso nelle due lingue.

Per chiudere il cerchio, pronunciare _dance_ con la _d_ “inglese” mi suona affettato e decisamente non lo consiglierei (la questione è diversa se a parlare è un madrelingua ).


----------



## Einstein

Sì, l'avevo capito, ma questo concetto di "italianizzazione" mi aveva colpito.

L'obiettivo, come dici tu, è rendere la parola inglese (per es.) in una forma comprensibile per l'anglofono, senza sforzi eccessivi da parte di chi parla. Ritengo che la *d* e la _*r*_ italiane siano ben comprensibili anche nella pronuncia di parole inglesi e che lo sarebbe anche la *a* italiana. E' vero che quest'ultima potrebbe essere scambiata per la *o* aperta americana, ma non si crea meno confusione sostituendola con un'_*e*_. Quando stavo imparando l'italiano, uno mi ha chiesto il passato remoto di "io leggo"; gli ho risposto: "Io lessi". "E io Rintintin!" mi ha risposto, ridendo. E' stato un italo-inglese a spiegarmi che in Italia Lassie si pronuncia Lessie.

Questa mania della a/e inglese ce l'hanno anche i tedeschi.

Vorrei aggiungere un'altra considerazione: spesso l'obiettivo di chi pronuncia una parola straniera non è tanto renderla in modo che sia riconoscibile da qualcuno che parla quella lingua, quanto dimostrare semplicemente la propria "cultura" con una modifica qualsiasi. Per esempio gli inglesi dicono istintivamente "stup*ì*do" solo per differenziarlo dalla pronuncia inglese, ma senza preoccuparsi di scoprire dove si mette veramente l'accento. Nello stesso modo, Harry Potter contiene un'acca che è difficile per gli italiani; non fa niente, basta dire Erry.


----------



## kleis

Grazie 

Mi è appena venuto in mente che questa stessa discussione, in concreto sulla pronuncia di in italiano della parola "Boston", si trova all'inizio di "La donna della domenica", di Fruttero e Lucentini (1972!!!)


----------



## L'equilibrista

Rispetto al vostro discorso della pronuncia più o meno italianizzata non a caso il mio vecchio dizionario Garzanti della lingua italiana accanto al lemma straniero indica prima la pronuncia vera e poi quella "corrente", cioè quella adottata da sempre dalla maggior parte delle persone che parlano l'italiano standard e che non conoscono l'inglese (quantomeno non bene). Il fatto che nel Garzanti venga chiamata "pronuncia corrente" descrive perfettamente la questione.
Faccio un esempio, direttamente dal dizionario:

*- Babysitter*, pronuncia _/beibisita:/_ (va beh, con i simboli fonetici, ovviamente), pronuncia corrente _/bebisitter/_


----------



## cosissimo

Secondo me si dovrebbe usare le traduzioni italiane al posto dell'inglese perche' italiano e' una bella lingua e, sentire una frase con una parola inglese rovina un po' la bellezza della lingua italiana. Mi fa anche pensare che la lingua italiana muore e che agli italiani non importa (perche' continuano ad usare le parole inglesi al posto delle traduzioni italiane che hanno senso)!

Gli equivalenti italiani dovrebbero essere usati al posto di molti termini inglesi, ma per le parole inglesi entrate nella nostra lingua che non hanno equivalenti italiani, e' "sano" per l'evoluzione di una lingua moderna come quella italiana? 

Comunque, c'e' qualcosa che mi posso convincere che questo e' buono (cioe', come l'italiano sta "evolvendo")?


----------



## Atars

Sano o non sano è una cosa che comunque deve essere fatta, senza contare poi che i termini inglesi insostituibili non sono poi così molti come può sembrare.
Secondo me non è questo il problema dell'evoluzione della lingua italiana: per fare un esempio, per me una cattiva evoluzione si avrebbe più con l'eliminazione dei tempi dei verbi (che è ciò che sta accadendo, e non solo nella lingua italiana) che con l'introduzione di termini stranieri.


----------



## effeundici

*--**--> Nuova domanda <--**--*
​


Se sentissimo una frase in lingua inglese come questa "There's a mouse in the box!!"

Cosa vuol dire? Non lo sapremo mai esattamente. Il marito deve correre per prendere il topo oppure rallegrarsi per avere un mouse di scorta?

Secondo me le parole straniere in italiano sono un arricchimento della lingua e dovremmo esserne contenti.

In fondo dovremmo disperarci perché usiamo algoritmo, algebra, crisi e decade?

Che ne pensate?



> *Nota di moderazione:
> La frase in inglese viene mantenuta per non snaturare le considerazioni di effeundici.
> Invito ad astenersi, per quanto possibile, dal proporre ulteriori contributi diversi dall'italiano.*


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, forse c'è un topo nel box-auto.


----------



## Broca

Non capisco quale sia il problema a dire il vero. Le parole straniere potranno anche arricchire il lessico, ma solo quando esprimono concetti inesprimibili in italiano con una sola parola. Altrimenti tanto arricchimento non ce lo vedo. Anzi, possono creare molta confusione. 
Comunque la frase può essere ambigua, ma non vedo il problema.


----------



## saltapicchio

La lingua parlata è qualcosa di vivo, che nel tempo si arricchisce di nuovi vocaboli, abbandona certe abitudini e ne prende di nuove. Questo è sempre successo e sempre succederà. La stessa lingua italiana è frutto di questi continui cambiamenti (non parliamo certamente più l'italiano del Manzoni) ed è ricca di vocaboli di origini diverse da quelle propriamente latine (algebra, albergo, guerra, gondola, democrazia ecc.).
Dovè dunque il problema?
Secondo me il problema nasce dalla globalizzazione e dall'accellerazione che questa porta anche nello sviluppo di un linguaggio a sua volta globalizzato. La prima spinta propulsiva a questa accellerazione venne data dall'avvento della televisione, addirittura questa contribuì in maniera pesante alla diffusione della lingua italiana in aree del Paese dove si parlava solo dialetto e l'alfabetizzazione era a livelli medioevali (potremmo dire che dopo Dante e Manzoni, dovremmo mettere Mike Bongiorno tra i padri della nostra lingua). Sessant'anni dopo siamo ormai tutti interconnessi ad una rete di comunicazione globale, chi detiene il potere in ambito economico e tecnologico impone il suo linguaggio e, per certi versi, anche i costumi. Ma questa accellerazione avviene anche su un altro fronte, quello della diffusione dei neologismi, sempre meno tempo occorre affinché una nuova parola entri nel linguaggio comune e successivamente nei vocabolari ufficiali.
Quindi il problema non è tanto nel cambiamento, nell'assunzione di vocaboli stranieri di per sé (alle volte indispensabile e mi piace l'esempio del "mouse"), ma nella velocità con cui questo avviene, con relativa confusione linguistica (scannerizzare, scansionare o scannare?) e una contaminazione che talvolta produce ridicoli obbrobri.


----------



## Broca

Sì, è chiaro, la globalizzazione ed Internet non fanno altro che aumentare la confusione. 
Però è anche vero che in Italia non si fa niente per difendere un pò la nostra lingua: per esempio lingue come lo spagnolo o l'inglese spesso e volentieri traducono le espressioni straniere, mentre noi prendiamo tutto così com'è. 
Concordo comunque che il cambiamento sia inevitabile, basti pensare alle difficoltà che abbiamo nella lettura di Dante, o la difficoltà di un inglese nel leggere "Beowulf"(originale).


----------



## Einstein

*effeundici* chiede:


> In fondo dovremmo disperarci perché usiamo algoritmo, algebra, crisi e decade?


Direi di no, se per _decade_ vogliamo dire dieci giorni. Per dieci anni si dice _decennio_. E' un aspetto che va discusso: la modifica del significato di parole italiane già esistenti. "Globale" significava "complessivo"; ora, sotto l'influenza dell'inglese, vuol dire "internazionale", particolarmente nella parola "globalizzazione".

Che fine ha fatto la parola "integralismo", che esprime benissimo il concetto, ora sostituito dall'anglicismo "fondamentalismo", che non è tanto chiaro? Colpa dei giornalisti che ricevono le notizie dalle agenzie di stampa anglofone.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> *effeundici* chiede:
> 
> Direi di no, se per _decade_ vogliamo dire dieci giorni. Per dieci anni si dice _decennio_. E' un aspetto che va discusso: la modifica del significato di parole italiane già esistenti. "Globale" significava "complessivo"; ora, sotto l'influenza dell'inglese, vuol dire "internazionale", particolarmente nella parola "globalizzazione".
> 
> Che fine ha fatto la parola "integralismo", che esprime benissimo il concetto, ora sostituito dall'anglicismo "fondamentalismo", che non è tanto chiaro? Colpa dei giornalisti che ricevono le notizie dalle agenzie di stampa anglofone.


Sante parole!
Temo che questo processo sia ormai irreversibile: tanto è facile introdurre una nuova parola in un lessico oppure un significato diverso per la stessa parola, tanto è difficile liberarsene anche quando l'uso è chiaramente scorretto o improprio.


----------



## rubuk

Broca said:


> Non capisco quale sia il problema a dire il vero. Le parole straniere potranno anche arricchire il lessico, ma solo quando esprimono concetti inesprimibili in italiano con una sola parola. Altrimenti tanto arricchimento non ce lo vedo. Anzi, possono creare molta confusione.



Vorrei poter precisare che non è sempre proprio così. Ci sono delle parole inglesi che io non userei mai per definire il loro significato originario ma che in un particolare contesto, nel caso del mio esempio l'alpinismo e l'arrampicata sportiva, vengono usate per definire attrezzi in uso sistematico ormai da molti anni in tutto il mondo.

Amici
Noci.

Se in un contesto alpinistico io mi riferissi a questi oggetti con i nomi italiani, il minimo che potrei aspettarmi sarebbe una risataccia di scherno, comunque una risata, perché gli aggeggi in questione ci vengono da inventori inglesi e americani e con quei nomi inglesi ci sono arrivati in italia negli anni '60. Mai nessuno nelle riviste italiane li ha descritti con i nomi italiani se non per derisione o per ragioni umoristiche.

Preciso che nell'uso dei termini stranieri sono molto attento e scelgo sempre l'italiano, uso sempre la parola italiana o quella "genovese" quando disponibile, cerco di evitare i francesismi e aborro l'uso di termini inglesi nelle discussioni tecniche o politiche.  Quando sento il nostro presidente del consiglio usare l'equivalente inglese di "antagonista" / "avversario politico", mi si rivoltano le budella.
Non mi vergogno mai di usare la parola "mugugno", sia nel colloquiale che nel formale, ma se mi dovessi trovare un giorno a pronunciare l'equivalente inglese in un contesto di discorso italiano e senza una necessaria e fondata ragione giuro che mi prenderò a schiaffi.

St.


----------



## Broca

Sì è chiaro, ci sono dei casi in cui le parole non si possono tradurre specie se il nome si chiama così per via dell'inventore!
Comunque in generale un articolo di giornale pieno di termini stranieri non è il massimo, e può creare confusione, specie in persone anziane o con chi ha poca dimestichezza con la lingua in questione.


----------



## rubuk

Altro bell'esempio di giornalismo all'italiana: "Il volo 3407 viene "operato" dalla Colgan Air per conto della Continental". Dalla descrizione dell'incidente occorso ad un aero di linea della Continental Airlines, nel cielo vicino a Buffalo NY. 
Riporto il brano incriminato: "The plane was a Bombardier Dash 8 Q400, a 74-seat twin-engine turboprop, operated by Colgan Airways, a feeder airline for Continental."
Capite? Il giornalista ha letto operated e non ha nemmeno fatto la fatica di una piccola ricerca, ha semplicemente tradotto con operato. Ora, io leggo operated e in quel contesto penso  "condotto" e non mi sarebbe costato nemmeno la piccola fatica di una consultazione, ma se ignori la lingua, almeno telefonare alla cugina che conosce l'inglese? Chiamare il compagno di scuola che vive magari a Edimburgo o nel Connecticut? Possibile che i nostri giornalisti siano tutti così imbecilli? E cosa dire del direttore o del capo redattore. Io so cosa farei, ma meglio non dirlo.

Per finire, mi scuso per aver riportato un brano in inglese, ma non era facile spiegare il caso senza farlo presente.

St.


----------



## L'equilibrista

La peggior specie umana che contribuisce enormemente a inquinare l'italiano con prestiti di lusso (non di necessità, quindi traducibili) sono proprio i giornalisti. Ma c'è tutto un mondo intorno a noi che non fa niente per migliorare le cose. 
Siamo pochi a sentire profondamente questo problema, che, ahimé, a mio avviso sta prendendo davvero una brutta piega. C'è un'ignoranza in questo senso abominevole.

Un altro esempio tra i tanti: "i dati/informazioni/etc sono stati processati da..." e "processamento dei dati"..


----------



## Einstein

Ecco, è vero, "processati"! Mi chiedo sempre in quale tribunale.

Forse un po' fuori tema: sapete cosa sono i _biscotti_? No, vi sbagliate! Per gli anglofoni sono esclusivamente i cantuccini. Questo è un esempio di una parola italiana esportata, ma mi chiedo fra quanto tempo tornerà in Italia col nuovo significato, obbligando gli italiani a trovare un'altra parola per i biscotti comuni.


----------



## effeundici

Einstein said:


> Ecco, è vero, "processati"! Mi chiedo sempre in quale tribunale.
> 
> Forse un po' fuori tema: sapete cosa sono i _biscotti_? No, vi sbagliate! Per gli anglofoni sono esclusivamente i cantuccini. Questo è un esempio di una parola italiana esportata, ma mi chiedo fra quanto tempo tornerà in Italia col nuovo significato, obbligando gli italiani a trovare un'altra parola per i biscotti comuni.




Mah, non concordo, secondo me un popolo assorbe molto le parole relative ad argomenti nei quali sente un predominio culturale da parte di altri popoli.

Esempio: i termini musicali classici si sono imposti nella versione italiana (allegro, pianissimo, ecc.). Nell'IT ovviamente gli USA predominano!! In quanto al cibo mi sa che non sarà così facile che gli inglesi ci convincano!! 

Ma è vero che la parola "body", inteso come capo di abbigliamento, ha avuto una storia simile ed adesso anche in UK il body è un capo femminile??


----------



## rubuk

Einstein said:


> Ecco, è vero, "processati"! Mi chiedo sempre in quale tribunale.



Sì me lo chiedo sempre anch'io, però i processati sono invalsi nell'uso anche introdotti da qualche piccolo burocrate ignorante che faceva sfoggio di conoscenza informatica, il processato illetterato. Fa anche rima. 
Mentre il maledetto giornalista che scrive "operato" quello no, quello si suppone che abbia una cultura umanistica, una cultura letteraria, e invece produce aborti come questi. 
Signur!

St.


----------



## effeundici

Ma "operato" è un termine comunissimo nell'aviazione commerciale. Secondo me il giornalista l'ha tradotto bene; forse l'errore è stato fatto qualche anno fa da altri.


----------



## rubuk

Se avesse usato la frase "volo condotto da YYY per conto di  XXX", l'avrebbero capito tutti gli italiani? Se io sono un buon guidatore, quando affronto la curva dove tutti escono di strada, volo fuori strada anch'io per far contenti tutti? 

St.


----------



## effeundici

Guarda, sarà perché non ho una cultura umanistica bensì tecnica, ma io continuo a rimanere della mia idea.

Secondo me "operato" è un arricchimento della lingua italiana. Adesso abbiamo un termine altamente specifico dedicato alle linee aeree. Condotto ci rimane e lo utilizziamo per tutto il resto.

Ecco, è questo che vedo di buono, i termini stranieri spesso vengono assorbiti in ambiti altamente specifici. Hardware non sarà mai la ferramenta, bensì soltanto, appunto, l'hardware del tuo PC.

Alla fine abbiamo strumenti in più che la lingua originaria non ha, ed è costretta per questo a mantenere una certa ambiguità. 

Non so, non vorrei che i "professionisti" della lingua facciano prevalere considerazioni di carattere estetico a considerazioni di carattere utilitaristico. Ed essendo la lingua, principalmente, uno strumento a mio avviso dovrebbero prevalere queste ultime.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

effeundici said:


> Non so, non vorrei che i "professionisti" della lingua facciano prevalere considerazioni di carattere estetico a considerazioni di carattere utilitaristico. Ed essendo la lingua, principalmente, uno strumento a mio avviso dovrebbero prevalere queste ultime.



Perfettamente d'accordo con te su questo punto.
Come a suo tempo ho sottolineato in questo thread (Backslash (\) ) in certi ambiti come l'ingegneria elettronica, ma non solo, l'aspetto più importante è l'uniformità della terminologia e l'inequivocabilità delle definizioni.
In italiano non esiste un equivalente di certi termini (_driver_ non è traducibile per esempio) e anche quando esiste è spesso semisconosciuto oppure una traduzione forzata.
In questi casi il mantenimento della terminologia in inglese è la scelta che si fa sempre, anche a livello didattico.


----------



## Einstein

In generale non possiamo fermare lo sviluppo di una lingua e gli scambi ci sono sempre stati... ma i commenti sugli esempi più assurdi ci sono sempre stati anch'essi, sicuramente. Qualche volta però si riesce a fermare alcuni fenomeni non ancora radicati o per lo meno ci si prova. Sono d'accordo che certe parole tecniche non ammettono una traduzione concisa e il loro utilizzo internazionale favorisce la comunicazione, ma se non dobbiamo rifiutare tutto, non vedo nemmeno perché si deve accettare tutto.


----------



## L'equilibrista

Einstein said:


> In generale non possiamo fermare lo sviluppo di una lingua e gli scambi ci sono sempre stati... ma i commenti sugli esempi più assurdi ci sono sempre stati anch'essi, sicuramente. Qualche volta però si riesce a fermare alcuni fenomeni non ancora radicati o per lo meno ci si prova. Sono d'accordo che certe parole tecniche non ammettono una traduzione concisa e il loro utilizzo internazionale favorisce la comunicazione, ma se non dobbiamo rifiutare tutto, non vedo nemmeno perché si deve accettare tutto.


 
Sono perfettamente d'accordo.
Il problema non sono parole che ahimé non hanno equivalenti in italiano. In quel caso diventa obbligatorio il prestito (definito in linguistica "prestito di necessità"). Vedi ad esempio certi linguaggi tecnici.
Il problema vero è l'abuso sempre e comunque - ANCHE quando esistono perfetti equivalenti - di parole straniere, soprattutto inglesi, i cosiddetti "prestiti di lusso".
Non capire questo significa sottovalutare una questione che a oggi sta assumendo proporzioni realmente preoccupanti.


----------



## Broca

D'accordo con L'equilibrista. Se si parla dei cosiddetti prestiti di necessità va bene (e non _OK_), ma con i prestiti di lusso la cosa si fa diversa e nei giornali si trovano spesso moltissime parole straniere "non necessarie". 
Comunque succede anche viceversa: in altre lingue sono state adottate parole italiane (specie nel campo della musica e del cibo).


----------



## rubuk

Mi rifaccio al mio post n. 64. In quel caso, per definire un certo tipo di asemblaggio di camme, centrate su un asse di rotazione e che a seconda della regolazione dell'utilizzatore assumono una larghezza che può avere valori compresi fra X e Y, i valori di incastro in fessura per la realizzazione di un dato ancoraggio utile alla sicurezza della progressione in arrampicata e nell'alpinismo, userò sempre il termine "friend" che in questo particolare contesto è l'attrezzo così definito. Non potrei, nel contesto dato usare un'altra parola, tantomeno la parola amici perchè agli alpinisti italiani/francesi/spagnoli/germanici etc. suonerebbe ridicola. In quel caso io definirei il prestito come obbligatorio, perché arrivatoci dall'inventore dell'attrezzo, il quale non ci lascia altra possibilità, e negli anni trascorsi dal primo utilizzo noi non ne abbiamo mai cercata un'altra.

@ effeundici. 
Anche la mia è una cultura eminentemente tecnica (ho passato tanti anni della mia vita a fabbricare impianti e costruzioni industriali in giro per il mondo), ma non mi faccio commuovere facilmente. Per me il primo signore che ha usato il termine operato con il significato che ho detto nel post n. 66 è colpevole di pigrizia mentale, quanto meno. Ha preso una parola che nell'inglese ha un certo significato e l'ha bellamente trasportata all'interno del discorso in italiano, pur sapendo che nella nostra lingua assume un significato ben diverso, molti altri in seguito lo hanno pecorescamente imitato. Il caso non è molto diverso dall'uso della parola consistenza quando viene ricavata dall'inglese consistency, che ha il significato generale di coerenza e ovviamente deve essere tradotta con questa parola nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.

St.


----------



## marco.cur

Alcuni esempi di termini stranieri e anglicismi derivati perfettamente inutili, che vengono usati spesso nei forum:

*thread*: argomento di discussione, o semplicemente discussione; secondo me le discussioni c'erano anche prima dell'avvento del thread; può darsi che in precedenza non fossero suddivise per argomento. La cosa appare plausibile, dato che normalmente qui in Italia tutti discutono di tutto, senza sapere bene di cosa si stia parlando; se così fosse, allora ben vengano i thread;
*
post*: messaggio, o intervento; 

*postare*: spedire per posta? No, un nuovo orribile anglicismo usato, di volta in volta, al posto di inserire, scrivere, riportare e simili.

Non sono contro l'uso dei termini stranieri nella lingua italiana, ci mancherebbe, alcuni termini sono specifici e quasi intraducibili, però da qui a sostituire i termini italiani coi corrispondenti inglesi ce ne passa.


----------



## Einstein

marco.cur said:


> *post*: messaggio, o intervento;
> 
> *postare*: spedire per posta? No, un nuovo orribile anglicismo usato, di volta in volta, al posto di inserire, scrivere, riportare e simili.


Preciso che il verbo "post", oltre a _spedire per posta_, vuol dire anche _affiggere_ o _attaccare in bacheca_ (di qui "poster"). Non so però se il sostantivo "post" si possa sostituire con _affissione_...


----------



## Juri

Certamente no; i *poster*(riproduzioni di quadri e simili) che si comprano visitando i musei, semmai si _appendono_ a qualche parete.


----------



## Einstein

Juri said:


> Certamente no; i *poster*(riproduzioni di quadri e simili) che si comprano visitando i musei, semmai si _appendono_ a qualche parete.


Ma in inglese i poster sono anche quelli politici o publicitari che si incollano ai muri. Non dico altro perché andrei fuori tema e fuori forum... Comunque il mio non era un suggerimento serio, volevo solo spiegare il significato del verbo "post".


----------



## marco.cur

Se avessi timore di essere fuori argomento, probabilmente scriverei:

«Non so se è  il posto giusto in cui postare questo post. Se questo non è il posto sposto il post in un altro posto, posto che trovi un posto per postare il post che sposto. Se non trovo un giusto posto per il post, forse apro un nuovo thread (sarò un po' nerd? non lo so, seguo il trend). Non ho ancora scelto il topic, non vorrei fare la tipica topica di chi scrive un topic per la prima volta.»

Ciao,
    Marco


----------



## Einstein

Ebbene: "La testata è stata testata?" "Sì, ci ho dato una testata".


----------



## angelabonora

Einstein said:


> Ebbene: "La testata è stata testata?" "Sì, ci ho dato una testata".


 e 





			
				Marco.cur said:
			
		

> con post


 
Forse mi sbaglio, senz'altro mi sbaglio, ma secondo il mio parere ....il termine *post* e la radice *test* recepite in italiano dall'inglese provengono *dal Latino...*

Scusate tutti
Angela


----------



## Juri

*Posta* e' basso latino per stazione, *positus-*situato e' part,pass*.*di *ponere.*
*testari *e' testimoniare, da *Testis *testimone*.*


----------



## angelabonora

Juri said:


> *Posta* e' basso latino per stazione, *positus-*situato e' part,pass*.*di *ponere.*
> *testari *e' testimoniare, da *Testis *testimone*.*


 
Scusa Juri, ma esiste 
*post* avverbio, ...dopo, quindi....
*post* preposizzione che regge l'accusativo,   dopo di , dopo a,  dietro a...

terminologie usate dal vecchio Cicero

e anche dagli inglesi nel fornire un'ora:  ad es. 3 p.m. (post meridiem ) le nostre ore 15 a cui fa da contraltare ad esempio 3 a.m. ( ante meridiem) le nostre 3 del mattino, tuttora usate nella lingua inglese e da dove derivano?

Per *testis *sono completamente d'accordo, ...anche il mio  coetaneo Cicero...

un caro saluto
Angela


----------



## Juri

Anche la Scuola Salernitana recita:
*Post *prandium stabat, aut lento pede ambulabat.


----------



## Nadieuse

Saltapicchiavo ;D qua e là in questa vecchia discussione per tutt'altri motivi ma essendo fortemente interessante ho letto qualcosina, così vorrei dire innanzitutto che trovo l'opinione di saltapicchio di grande buonsenso, visto che è la mia stessa filosofia riguardo quest'argomento:



saltapicchio said:


> Secondo me l'utilizzo di parole straniere (prevalentemente inglesi) può essere ampiamente giustificato dal contesto in cui ci si trova a pronunciarle. In alcuni ambiti professionali i termini inglesi entrano nel linguaggio tecnico/specialistico e vengono utilizzati come tali. Altri termini sono entrati "di peso" nel linguaggio comune perché provengono da contesti in cui la lingua ufficiale è l'inglese (ad esempio il contesto informatico). L'importante è non esagerare, non cercare l'inglesismo a tutti i costi e utilizzare anche la corrispondente parola italiana quando questa ha lo stesso identico significato di quella inglese.
> 
> Non dirò mai "topo" per indicare il "mouse" (ma potrei dire "disco rigido" invece che "hard disk"), difficile sostituire il termine "marketing" ma prima di dire "trade" preferisco mille volte dire "mercato".


 
...e colgo così l'occasione per aggiungere che alla stessa stregua trovo ad esempio:
- che un computer ormai non si possa più modificare in elaboratore o quant'altro: quando è arrivato quest'oggetto nuovo si è imposto il nome più utilizzato in quel momento, ma era qualcosa di inesistente in precedenza (e comunque non essendo affiancabile a nessun'altra parola italiana diffusa e di significato similare non mi è parso un problema)
- mentre, per dirne una recente che proprio mi fa male sentire, che senso ha usare *competitor* o addirittura l'orribile *competitore* invece di *concorrente*, chiara e stra-usata in italiano perlomeno da decenni?
Questi sono gli usi proprio stupidi e che a parer mio inaridiscono la lingua italiana, a differenza di mouse e computer che prima non esistevano.

Beh, ho detto la mia.
Ciao,
Nadieuse


----------



## elena73

Ieri ho sentito un qualche assessore che al telegiornale diceva 'gli asset del nostro territorio' (sic). 
Francamente una frase così, detta da una persona che magari l'inglese non lo sa nemmeno parlare, mi fa ORRORE. 
'Risorse del nostro territorio'... se la parola italiana esiste usiamola! Insomma come direbbe Toto': 'siamo uomini o caporali?'


----------



## Einstein

elena73 said:


> Ieri ho sentito un qualche assessore che al telegiornale diceva 'gli asset del nostro territorio' (sic).


Particolarmente assurdo visto che si può confondere con _assetto_, che vuol dire un'altra cosa.

Un'altra parola che mi sta irritando da un po' di tempo è "vintage". Era già un'importazione dal francese nell'inglese, con una modifica al significato, e ora viene importata dall'inglese nell'italiano, da giornalisti della moda che non hanno la minima idea sulla sua origine.


----------



## Nadieuse

D'accordissimo anche su asset.

Vintage è tutto un programma!
ogni volta che la guardo mi dico che è una parola francese, ma devo pronunciarla all'inglese e quindi già il mio cervello mi comunica che c'è qualcosa che non va.
E poco fa scopro anche che in inglese significa vendemmia o d'annata, parendo perlopiù riferito al settore dei vini...sbalorditivo!
Però mi rimane anche di capire cosa potrei usare al suo posto in italiano...perché perlomeno "d'epoca" sottende un pregio inesistente nel vintage, "d'annata" in italiano direi che è _esclusivamente_ riferito ai vini, dunque...
Bah, bah.

Nadieuse


----------



## gatogab

Nel calcio esiste _'assist'_ che significa _'aiutare'._


----------



## Linnets

Paulfromitaly said:


> In italiano non esiste un equivalente di certi termini (_driver_ non è traducibile per esempio) e anche quando esiste è spesso semisconosciuto oppure una traduzione forzata.



Perché non sarebbe traducibile? Non capisco perché gli spagnoli dicano _controlador_ e i francesi _pilote _e in italiano non si possa dire (_programma_)_ pilota_, come c'era già il _pilota_ (abbr. per _fiamma pilota_) nelle caldaie di vecchia generazione.



gatogab said:


> Ma ecco un'altra perla: Beauty Case



Io l'ho sempre chiamato _borsa_/_borsetta_/_borsello _o simili. Troppo generico? Aggiungiamoci _per cosmetici_.


----------



## Blechi

Arianna82 said:


> *primo_cerchio ha scritto:*
> 
> Scusate se torno su un vecchio argomento ma non posso impedirmi di esprimere il mio disaccordo.
> Lei, primo_cerchio, definisce queste parole italiane?
> Io direi di no: non mi pare corrispond*a*no alla morfologia dell'italiano.
> Per file:archivio, documento, salvataggio;
> Computer: il Castellani suggeriva computiere; oppure calcolatore, elaboratore.
> Internet: rete
> 
> E poi scusate ma invece di thread, che c'è gente che non sa nemmeno come pronunciarlo (e questo vale per il 90% dei forestierismi introdotti nell'italiano), perché non scrivete filone (di discussione)?
> 
> E poi cos'è questa novità che la musica parla italiano, il _web (io dico rete) _inglese?
> Scusate il tono un po' polemico, non ce l'ho con lei primo_cerchio, vorrei solo invitarvi a riflettere un po' sulla nostra lingua e sul fatto che in un testo italiano oggi sono piu (scusate ho un problema con la tastiera per digitare gli accenti) le parole straniere che italiane e il 99% sono del tutto inutili...


 
Premetto che sono tra quelli che cercano sempre di usare parole italiane, e per questo sono già stata "aggredita" in altre discussioni (non thread), ma vorrei dire che quelli che non sanno come si pronuncia _thread_, di solito non hanno neanche bisogno di usare questa parola.

In quanto alla "novità" dell'italiano nella musica ... non ho parole. Mi limiterò a fornire un, seppur breve, elenco esemplificativo: 
allegro
molto allegro
allegro ma non troppo
adagio
andante
tempo
andante grazioso
sonata
soprano
... Non me ne vengono in mente altri così al volo, ma ce ne sono sicuramente molti. E vengono usati da secoli.

E ritornando all'argomento in discussione: la lingua è viva. La lingua si evolve, e nessuno di noi può fermarla. Siamo liberi di farne un uso oppure un altro, cercando di preservarla oppure no. E questo vale per tutte le lingue.
L'italiano si arricchisce di termini stranieri e arricchisce altre lingue.
In spagnolo si usano molte parole italiane. Per esempio: ciao, risotto, birra ...
In inglese si usano espressioni latine (che qui non mi è permesso di usare).
Il francese si lascia sedurre da anglicismi e così via.

La lingua, ogni lingua, è viva.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> allegro
> molto allegro
> allegro ma non troppo
> adagio
> andante con dolcezza
> allegretto con eleganza
> Andante Moderato
> Allegretto con Eleganza
> Andante con Dolcezza
> Con Moto e Follemento
> tempo
> andante grazioso
> sonata
> soprano


Questo è verissimo. 
Il padre della ex Segretaria di Stato U.S.A. era un amante della musica, tanto così che decise di nominare sua figlia '_Condolcezza'_ , ma quelli dell'anagrafe sbagliarono o scrissero male la _'c'_ e così ci troviamo con _'Condoleezza Rice'_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Credo che il lungo thread verrà chiuso ormai, però una cosa che mi sta proprio lì -- quasi quanto "piuttosto" per dire "o" -- è questa parola "chiocciola/chiocciolina" per dire "at"(@) negli indirizzi di email. Io non riesco neppure a "percepirla, la forma d'una chiocciola". A me pare una "a" con la gamba che si allunga e la circonda a formare una "c", ed è così che la traccio quando è necessario.
Mi sono quasi più simpatici gli Israeliani che, mi si dice, la chiamano "Strudel". E in effetti qualcosa delle esiziali "girelle" dei nostri bimbi le va riconosciuto.
Saluti cari.
GS

PS Scusate, manca la parte construens. Non potremmo dire "presso"?


----------



## elitaliano

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Credo che il lungo thread verrà chiuso ormai, però una cosa che mi sta proprio lì -- quasi quanto "piuttosto" per dire "o" -- è questa parola "chiocciola/chiocciolina" per dire "at"(@) negli indirizzi di email. Io non riesco neppure a "percepirla, la forma d'una chiocciola". A me pare una "a" con la gamba che si allunga e la circonda a formare una "c", ed è così che la traccio quando è necessario.
> Mi sono quasi più simpatici gli Israeliani che, mi si dice, la chiamano "Strudel". E in effetti qualcosa delle esiziali "girelle" dei nostri bimbi le va riconosciuto.
> Saluti cari.
> GS
> 
> PS Scusate, manca la parte construens. Non potremmo dire "presso"?


 

Nel simbolo "@" non ci vedi una chiocciola, però una "girella" si che ce la vedi? 

Come si diceva: de gustibus...
Io categoricamente quando sillabo il mio indirizzo di email (opss.. di posta elettronica) dico chiocciola/chiocciolina.

OT: Lo sapevate che il simbolo è stato inventato in Italia?


----------



## entrapta

Io la chiocciola ce la vedo, ci disegno anche le antennine....Ma dico at, chiocciola o perfino chiocciolina mi sembrano ridicoli.


----------



## catrafuse

Anch'io sono del partito pro chiocciola, @ = "at" è un latinismo taroccato!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

@ fa parte della simbologia commerciale e finanziaria inglese da mooolto tempo. Il suo significato (e il modo di pronunciarlo) è "at" o "each", e l'esempio classico è "4 apples @ 1.00 $ =4 $".
Mi pare anche strano che l'abbiano inventato in italia.
La preposizione "at", con le sue varianti grafiche, era già presente nell'antico inglese e in tutte le lingue germaniche. Non se ne esclude una derivazione dal latino. Ma da questo a dire che è latino taroccato ce ne passa, catrafuse.
Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## elena73

Io la chiocciola ce la vedo. E' un po' ridicolo, è vero... ma come animale mi sta simpatico. Quindi ci passo sopra, voto per la chiocciola e dico 'chiocciola XY.it'


----------



## elitaliano

Io non sono un purista e, con moderazione, ove lo ritenga opportuno, uso parole di origine anglosassone.
Ad esempio ho appena scritto un messaggio a una persona ed ho usato le parole: *link* (in luogo di _collegamento ad altra pagina web _- o _della rete_) e *copyright* (in luogo di _diritti d'autore_).
Mi è venuto naturale, non sono stato lì a soppesare se usare il termine italiano o inglese, probabilmente perchè i due termini inglesi sono di uso comune, ormai.
Ecco, riflettendoci dipende dal contesto: nel caso del messaggio che ho appena inviato, si trattava di contesto informale:

_Ciao, ti mando il *link* all'articolo di giornale che... ecc. _

In una lettera commerciale scriverei invece:

_Egregio avvocato, Le mando il *collegamento* all'articolo in cui si riporta la sentenza... ecc. ecc.._


Vi sono altri casi in cui mi pare arduo rintracciare una versione italiana concisa di un termine inglese.

Esempio, come italianizzereste questo _*settare*_ (dall'inglese to set):

Per un corretto funzionamento _settare_ il computer secondo le seguenti istruzioni.


----------



## gc200000

elitaliano said:


> Vi sono altri casi in cui mi pare arduo rintracciare una versione italiana concisa di un termine inglese.
> 
> Esempio, come italianizzereste questo _*settare*_ (dall'inglese to set):
> 
> Per un corretto funzionamento _settare_ il computer secondo le seguenti istruzioni.



Direi *impostare*.


----------



## Linnets

elitaliano said:


> Per un corretto funzionamento _settare_ il computer secondo le seguenti istruzioni.


Impostare?



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> @ fa parte della simbologia commerciale e finanziaria inglese da mooolto tempo. Il suo significato (e il modo di pronunciarlo) è "at" o "each", e l'esempio classico è "4 apples @ 1.00 $ =4 $".


Infatti mi risulta che sia stato usato sporadicamente anche fuori dal mondo anglosassone col significato di "cadauno". In ogni caso mi sembra che gli anglosassoni mettano il segno di valuta _prima_ dell'importo numerico.



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Mi pare anche strano che l'abbiano inventato in italia.
> La preposizione "at", con le sue varianti grafiche, era già presente nell'antico inglese e in tutte le lingue germaniche. Non se ne esclude una derivazione dal latino.


Abbreviazioni come & (per _et_) e @ (per _at_) facevano parte di quell'immenso insieme di abbreviazioni usato in tutto il Medioevo da scrivani e amanuensi, con numerosissime varianti grafiche. Dato che in quel periodo si scriveva perlopiù in latino mi pare assai probabile che fosse in orgine un'abbreviazione per _at_ latino (che vuol dire "ma" e non "a") e che poi sia passato alle lingue germaniche per similitudine grafica e non semantica; questo implica che sia molto difficile sapere chi l'abbia creato per la prima volta in assoluto. Il suo nome italiano sarebbe comunque _a commerciale_.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Linnets,
anch'io da una vita scrivo il segna della valuta prima dell'importo numerico.
L'ho scritto così, non senza una certa riluttanza--e infatti puntuale è arrivata la tua correzione-- perché l'ho trovato proprio così nella fonte inglese dalla quale l'ho tratto.
Grazie comunque.
GS


----------



## Linnets

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> anch'io da una vita scrivo il segna della valuta prima dell'importo numerico.
> L'ho scritto così, non senza una certa riluttanza--e infatti puntuale è arrivata la tua correzione-- perché l'ho trovato proprio così nella fonte inglese dalla quale l'ho tratto.


In effetti sarebbe più logico metterla dopo il valore, come si fa per le altre unità di misura: 50 kg, 50 m, 50 $.


----------



## catrafuse

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> @ fa parte della simbologia commerciale e finanziaria inglese da mooolto tempo. Il suo significato (e il modo di pronunciarlo) è "at" o "each", e l'esempio classico è "4 apples @ 1.00 $ =4 $".
> Mi pare anche strano che l'abbiano inventato in italia.
> La preposizione "at", con le sue varianti grafiche, era già presente nell'antico inglese e in tutte le lingue germaniche. Non se ne esclude una derivazione dal latino. Ma da questo a dire che è latino taroccato ce ne passa, catrafuse.
> Saluti cari.
> GS



Chiedo venia per la battuta, per farmi perdonare ti rimando  a questo interessante articolo che fa luce sull'origine italiana dell'@.


----------



## Einstein

Il simbolo "&", detto "ampersand", non so chi l'ha inventato, ma è utile in inglese e in tedesco, dove la congiunzione scritta per esteso ha ben tre lettere, e viene usato frequentemente a livello informale come abbreviazione (non necessariamente commerciale), così come in italiano si mette il simbolo matematico "Í" per non scrivere "per". In italiano la congiunzione "e" ha già una sola lettera e non si capisce perché bisogna sostituirla con "&". Invece questo ha acquisito un significato quasi mistico e viene chiamato <"e" commerciale>. Forse qualcuno l'ha visto nel nome di un'azienda e nella sua fretta di adottare tutto quello che arriva dall'estero non si è chiesto a cosa serve...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Catrafuse, lo leggerò domani con tanto interesse.
GS


----------



## elitaliano

catrafuse said:


> Chiedo venia per la battuta, per farmi perdonare ti rimando a questo interessante articolo che fa luce sull'origine italiana dell'@.


 
Interessantissimo questo articolo!! Grazie.

Altra parola è gay per omosessuale.
Io assolutamente non la impiego, questo forestierismo non mi piace, lo trovo perfettamente inutile esistendo da sempre il corrispondente in lingua italiana.


----------



## gatogab

elitaliano said:


> Interessantissimo questo articolo!! Grazie.
> 
> Altra parola è gay per omosessuale.
> Io assolutamente non la impiego, questo forestierismo non mi piace, lo trovo perfettamente inutile esistendo da sempre il corrispondente in lingua italiana.


 
Quale sarebbe il corrispondente di _'gay'_ in italiano?
Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Dipende se nel senso di omosessuale o di allegro. Nel senso di allegro il corrispondente italiano è gaio. Nel senso di omosessuale ci sono esclusivamente parole di sapore dispregiativo, quindi l'unica parola neutra è gay. Omosessuale anche è un termine neutrale ma mi sembra troppo "medico/scientifico" per essere usato in un discorso informale/colloquiale.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se qualcuno è ancora interessato all'origine di "ampersand" (il _nome_ del _simbolo_ "&", allora dirò che si tratta di una compattazione dell'espressione "and per se and", letteralmente in inglese "and by it self and", in italiano, qualcosa come "il carattere & da sé significa "e".
Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Dipende se nel senso di omosessuale o di allegro. Nel senso di allegro il corrispondente italiano è gaio. Nel senso di omosessuale ci sono esclusivamente parole di sapore dispregiativo, quindi l'unica parola neutra è gay. Omosessuale anche è un termine neutrale ma mi sembra troppo "medico/scientifico" per essere usato in un discorso informale/colloquiale.


L'alternativa a _'gay'_ e omosessuale in una conversazione informale degenera nella volgarità. A questo punto mi tengo _'gay'._


----------



## infinite sadness

Interessante. Per D.H. si intende follow up... e per follow up cosa si intende?


----------



## marco.cur

gatogab said:


> L'alternativa a _'gay'_ e omosessuale in una conversazione informale degenera nella volgarità. A questo punto mi tengo _'gay'._


A questo punto anche gay e qualsiasi altro neologismo che si possa inventare in una conversazione informale può degenerare nella volgarità. È proprio il concetto che si vuole far diventare volgare.

Tutto dipende da come e perché si usa una certa parola e soprattutto dalla frequenza con cui viene usata.
Omosessuale è il contrario di eterosessuale, però si sente molto più di frequente, anche quando non serve specificare le abitudini sessuali.

Se poi andiamo a vedere il significato, omosessuale è un termine neutro, che indica una persona che ha attrazione per lo stesso sesso, mentre gay significa allegro, di facili costumi.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Interessante. Per D.H. si intende *Day Hospital*... e per follow up cosa si intende?


 
L'ho chiesto alla caposala e mi ha spiegato che per '_follow _up'  s'intende la serie di esami a seguire che il medico ambulatoriale ha specificato.
Per esempio dai raggi passai a una ecografia e da questa a una gastroscopia.
Il tutto in una mattinata, senza ricovero.
Sono ancora sconvolto.


----------



## infinite sadness

Dovendo scrivere un indirizzo su una busta preferite usare "presso" o "c/o"?


----------



## Ruminante

confesso: scrivo sempre c/o


----------



## infinite sadness

Io in genere preferisco "presso" tranne quando ci sono esigenze di spazio.


----------



## Linnets

A mio avviso c/o è meno utile di vs., altra abbereviazione "inglese" (d'origine latina) recentemente entrata in uso nel nostro Paese, principalmente nel linguaggio sportivo ma anche in quello linguistico (per esempio in /s/ vs. /z/). Tra l'altro ho visto usare @ in alternativa a vs. se la squadra gioca fuori casa, ma non so quanto sia diffuso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh, se si vuole evitare il forestierismo si può sempre usare "versus" che sembra più italiana di vs.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Beh, se si vuole evitare il forestierismo si può sempre usare "versus" che sembra più italiana di vs.



Non penso che _vs._ sia un forastierismo, ma semplicemente si tratta di un'abbreviazione "utile" di _versus _latino_. 

_Il fatto, che questa abbreviazione la hanno "inventato" gli inglesi (personalmente non ne sono sicuro ) non ancora significa che non va bene usarla in italiano ...


----------



## Ruminante

Caro francisgranada,
qualche piccola correzione anche se non sono proprio esperta di grammatica, sintassi ecc.: 


francisgranada said:


> Non penso che _vs._ sia un forestierismo; ma si tratta semplicemente di un'abbreviazione "utile" di _versus _in latino(_o: della parola latina "versus")_


 
Ho pensato di mettere punto e virgola e togliere "ma" per fare "nuova e indipendente" la seconda frase, perchè altrimenti dovrebbe dipendere dalla frase precedente "Non penso...". In quest'ultimo caso, dovrebbe essere scritta cosi': Non penso che ..., ma _che si tratti ... _



> Il fatto, che questa abbreviazione la 'hanno (meglio ancora "l'abbiano") "inventata" gli inglesi (personalmente non ne sono sicuro*) non significa ancora che non va(da) bene usarla in italiano ...


*/ stavo per lasciare l'indicativo "hanno", ma dato che non sei sicuro... vince senz'altro il congiuntivo.
Saluti e buon proseguimento


----------



## francisgranada

Cara Ruminante

Grazie! Dici che non sei esperta di grammatica. Non credo... nostante di stilistica lo (_la_?) sei sicuramente ! 

(non posso dire di piu perché sarebbe "off topic"...)


----------



## pantarhei

elitaliano said:


> Interessantissimo questo articolo!! Grazie.
> 
> Altra parola è gay per omosessuale.
> Io assolutamente non la impiego, questo forestierismo non mi piace, lo trovo perfettamente inutile *esistendo da sempre il corrispondente in lingua italiana*.



E qual è? _omosessuale_? Una parola greco-latina artificiale d'invenzione tedesca in piena epoca positivista  

Ognuno è purista. A suo modo...


----------



## albiigoo

E' una discussione interessante!
E' innegabile che la nostra lingua stia assorbendo tanti vocaboli stranieri, dei quali buona parte sono dannosi. Se è vero che la lingua muta non credo sia da considerare legittimo un suo cambiamento così rapido... non credo sia fisiologico.
Secondo me però il campo dei tecnicismi non può essere considerato come una deviazione, è normale, come molti hanno detto, che i termini usati in un ambito che ha avuto il suo sviluppo quasi totalmente all'estero (come quello dell'informatica ed elettronica del silicio in America), appatengano alla lingua di origine; lingua in cui sono stati scelti e che sono in una certa misura fatti su misura della materia trattata. Tra l'altro informatica ed elettronica del silicio sono ambiti che hanno avuto un'evoluzione recente e sorprendentemente veloce, magari questo è un elemento che, nel caso specifico, può contribuire a spiegare come mai anche nel linguaggio quotidiano relativo ai computer e all'informatica non si sia diffuso l'uso di termini della nostra lingua da rendere equivalenti.
Volevo però confermare che non è desueto l'uso di parole come calcolatore o elaboratore; c'è per esempio un esame alla statale di Milano che si chiama _Architettura degli elaboratori_, poi nella bibliografia è molto usato!
Si tratta in fondo solo di capire cosa si vuole dire e di abituarvisi, la stranezza nell'usare termini nuovi non nasconde niente di profondo (a meno che non sia apertamente buffo o ridicolo).

Saluti!

albi


----------



## elitaliano

pantarhei said:


> E qual è? _omosessuale_? Una parola greco-latina artificiale d'invenzione tedesca in piena epoca positivista
> 
> Ognuno è purista. A suo modo...


 
Sì, quella.
Grazie al tuo spunto ho appreso, cosa che ignoravo assolutamente, che trattasi di un neologismo con "soli" 141 anni di età (mia fonte: Wikipedia).
*Omosessuale* è un termine accettato in lingua italiana e mi pare non solo politicamente corretto, ma soprattutto esattamente descrittivo di ciò che vuole rappresentare (persona che sente attrazione sessuale per altra persona a sè uguale=omo).
*Gay* è termine inglese, il cui significato letterale è _gaio_, e non descrive assolutamente quanto vuole rappresentare, ma è solo un eufemismo che rappresenta un aspetto della personalità che alcuni omosessuali appalesano platealmente e che è entrato in uso comune e -solo per questo - riconosciuto.


----------



## entrapta

Non capisco la difficoltà di accettare la parola gay... è evidente che le due parole hanno assunto valenze diverse...Omosessuale è usato di più in contesti medico-scientifici essendo chiaramente parola con un certo, sottolineo certo, grado di dignità...gay ormai è entrato di diritto nel linuaggio parlato, anch'esso abbastanza neutro e non offensivo.. dipende ovviamente dalla situazione ma omosessuale mi pare un po' troppo politically correct e freddo in generale. Se abbiamo dovuto prendere in prestito un parola straniera un ragione ci sarà... Ti faccio un esempio, se devi dire "locale gay" o "parata gay/gay pride" preferisci "locale per omosessuali" o "sfilata dell'orgoglio omosessuale"?


----------



## Einstein

entrapta said:


> Non capisco la difficoltà di accettare la parola gay... è evidente che le due parole hanno assunto valenze diverse...Omosessuale è usato di più in contesti medico-scientifici essendo chiaramente parola con un certo, sottolineo certo, grado di dignità...gay ormai è entrato di diritto nel linuaggio parlato, anch'esso abbastanza neutro e non offensivo.. dipende ovviamente dalla situazione ma omosessuale mi pare un po' troppo politically correct e freddo in generale. Se abbiamo dovuto prendere in prestito un parola straniera un ragione ci sarà... Ti faccio un esempio, se devi dire "locale gay" o "parata gay/gay pride" preferisci "locale per omosessuali" o "sfilata dell'orgoglio omosessuale"?


Ma se stiamo parlando dell'introduzione di parole straniere nella lingua italiana il dibattito non deve essere sulla contrapposizione fra "omosessuale" e "gay". La traduzione inglese di "omosessuale" è "homosexual", non "gay". La questione linguistica non è se si debba usare o no un eufemismo; riguarda la scelta di un _eufemismo_ _inglese_. Perché non si è adottata la parola italiana "gaio"? Forse perché non vuol dire omosessuale? Ma neanche in inglese "gay" voleva dire omosessuale; il suo uso in questo senso si è diffuso principalmente a partire dagli anni '60. 

Secondo me è fuori tema contestare l'uso di un sinonimo/eufemismo al posto della parola "fredda" omosessuale; qui dobbiamo solo chiederci perché lo si voglia fare con una parola inglese.


----------



## entrapta

Infatti sono d'accordo. La questione è vedere perché si usi gay al posto di gaio ma è anche abbastanza evidente che le sfumature di una parola in un contensto culturale non possono corrispondere precisamente a quelle di un'altra cultura, il significato si estende in una direzione o in un'altra e i percorsi sono diversi...Perché gaio non è diventato omosessuale in italiano? Perché così non è stato e pensare che la traduzione letterale di gay possa abbracciare anche quel significato è fuori discussione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Gay stranamente è entrato in moltissime lingue, anche spagnoli e francesi potrebbero chiedersi la stessa cosa, visto che anche loro usano gay pur avendo nel loro dizionario il corrispondente dell'italiano "gaio".


----------



## Einstein

Effettivamente avevo citato "gaio" solo come esempio; si potrebbe usare un'altra parola italiana. Sembra purtroppo che le innovazioni linguistiche debbano arrivare solo dall'estero... e poi ci si lamenta per l'invasione!


----------



## federicoft

Einstein said:


> Ma se stiamo parlando dell'introduzione di parole straniere nella lingua italiana il dibattito non deve essere sulla contrapposizione fra "omosessuale" e "gay". La traduzione inglese di "omosessuale" è "homosexual", non "gay". La questione linguistica non è se si debba usare o no un eufemismo; riguarda la scelta di un _eufemismo_ _inglese_. Perché non si è adottata la parola italiana "gaio"? Forse perché non vuol dire omosessuale? Ma neanche in inglese "gay" voleva dire omosessuale; il suo uso in questo senso si è diffuso principalmente a partire dagli anni '60.
> 
> Secondo me è fuori tema contestare l'uso di un sinonimo/eufemismo al posto della parola "fredda" omosessuale; qui dobbiamo solo chiederci perché lo si voglia fare con una parola inglese.



Semplicemente perché la parola inglese ha quel significato. Quella italiana, no. 
Non importa che quel significato non ce l'abbia sempre avuto: nessuna parola ha tutti i suoi significati _ab ovo_, ma vengono invece acquistati nel tempo. Sta di fatto che mentre _gay_ significa "omosessuale", "gaio" no, e non si può inventare il significato di una parola a tavolino. 

Anche - esempio qualsiasi - "Big Bang" si potrebbe benissimo tradurre come "Grande Esplosione", solo che la locuzione inglese indica un concetto che non è tra i significati di quella italiana, quindi non si può fare a meno di usare la prima nei contesti che lo richiedano (non si può dire "Teoria della Grande Esplosione", perché non si verrebbe capiti).


----------



## albiigoo

Non è una cosa così strana in fondo, in media ciò che arriva dall'estero, se legato ad un ambito che in qualche modo è particolare, è percepito come alla moda, come qualcosa che, in virtù del suo essere estraneo alla nostra lingua, si adatta bene a ciò che vuole descrivere. In seguito l'uso quotidiano del termine gli conferisce lo stesso significato che ha nella lingua d'origine, o molto simile.
Di sicuro poi i mezzi di comunicazione di massa accelerano questo processo.


----------



## gatogab

Questo filone (mi ricorda il pane) è molto* "sciccoso".*


----------



## albiigoo

federicoft said:


> Anche - esempio qualsiasi - "Big Bang" si potrebbe benissimo tradurre come "Grande Esplosione", solo che la locuzione inglese indica un concetto che non è tra i significati di quella italiana, quindi non si può fare a meno di usare la prima nei contesti che lo richiedano (non si può dire "Teoria della Grande Esplosione", perché non si verrebbe capiti).


Sono d'accordo, una volta che un significato ha iniziato con successo ad essere indicato con uno specifico significante allora poi sarà quello il modo stabilito per riferirsi a quel concetto; si tratta solo di come viene recepita e posta all'inizio la questione. Se negli ambienti scientifici italiani si fosse sin dal principio utilizzata la locuzione "Grande Espolsione" allora ora non desterebbe alcuna meraviglia o stranezza il sentire od utilizzare tale espressione.
D'altronde agli stessi anglofoni "Big Bang" suonerà come a noi suona "Grande Esplosione".


----------



## entrapta

infinite sadness said:


> Gay stranamente è entrato in moltissime lingue, anche spagnoli e francesi potrebbero chiedersi la stessa cosa, visto che anche loro usano gay pur avendo nel loro dizionario il corrispondente dell'italiano "gaio".


In realtà ne storpiano la pronuncia e credo la grafia, anzi in Francia sono quasi certo che sia spesso sostituito dalla parola francese "gai" per le difficoltà di pronuncia di "gay".... cosa che non auspico avvenga in italiano (siamo un attimo più duttili quando si parla di forestierismi)


----------



## Einstein

albiigoo said:


> Sono d'accordo, una volta che un significato ha iniziato con successo ad essere indicato con uno specifico significante allora poi sarà quello il modo stabilito per riferirsi a quel concetto; si tratta solo di come viene recepita e posta all'inizio la questione. Se negli ambienti scientifici italiani si fosse sin dal principio utilizzata la locuzione "Grande Esplosione" allora ora non desterebbe alcuna meraviglia o stranezza il sentire od utilizzare tale espressione.
> D'altronde agli stessi anglofoni "Big Bang" suonerà come a noi suona "Grande Esplosione".


In realtà "bang" è un'onomatopea e vuol dire botto o boato. In un inglese più formale sarebbe effettivamente "Big Explosion". Il termine "Big Bang" (più adatto ai fumetti) fu coniato dagli scettici che volevano fare ironia, anche se in seguito fu accettato di buon grado dagli stessi fautori della teoria.
Il punto è che in inglese si usano più volentieri dei termini colloquiali/informali. Per questo si dice "floppy disk" (disco fiacco) al posto di "flexible disk" che per i tecnici suona troppo formale.
Però anche gli italiani sono liberi di essere concisi/informali. Se "posta elettronica" è troppo lungo, invece di adottare "e-mail" (abbreviazione di "electronic mail"), potrebbero benissimo dire "e-posta" o "posta-e". Non è una proposta seria, è solo per dire che la voglia di brevità in sé non obbliga sempre ad introdurre delle parole straniere, se queste non sono gradite.


----------



## Linnets

Einstein said:


> Se "posta elettronica" è troppo lungo, invece di adottare "e-mail" (abbreviazione di "electronic mail"), potrebbero benissimo dire "e-posta" o "posta-e". Non è una proposta seria, è solo per dire che la voglia di brevità in sé non obbliga sempre ad introdurre delle parole straniere, se queste non sono gradite.


Direi e-pistola.


----------



## entrapta

Esatto...ad ogni modo dovrebbe essere L-e, visto che non si invia la Posta. Oppure Lett-e-lett. Bello eh? Comunque la questione è che si prendono in prestito questi termini dall'inglese perché è indubbio che la lingua inglese si presta di più ed è anche meno restia a fare questi esperimenti.... Noi siamo puristi e storciamo il naso però poi arraffiamo i termini stranieri.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ultimamente ho notato che nel linguaggio giornalistico si usa spesso sostituire l'aggettivo "nuovo" con "neo". Secondo voi questo uso è corretto?


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Infinite, interessante... intendi, come aggettivo ? potresti fornire un esempio concreto perfavore? Cosi' per non cercare in rete a vuoto...


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, intendo come aggettivo, tipo "la neo scuola", "il neo ospedale", "il neo presidente", ecc., ma forse è una cosa che ho notato solo io, oppure una mia falsa impressione.


----------



## Ruminante

Il tuo quesito è molto stimolante ma mi chiedo: che c'entra con le parole straniere? Pensi forse che stiamo ricalcando come al solito l'uso inglese? Sul mio Garzanti ho appreso che "neo" viene dal greco "néor" = nuovo, ma non credo sia sufficiente a inserire la questione in questo thread anche se ormai è bello che "spossato"...
Comunque sia "neo" dà una sfumatura diversa rispetto a nuovo... in rete ho trovato tante cose interessanti ad es. la Turchia guarda a paesi tipo Iran e Siria e si parla di "neo-ottomanesimo" nel senso che si riallaccia in senso ideologico-affettivo all'antico impero ottomano che univa tutti questi paesi in un'unica entità. Non potresti dire pero' "nuovi ottomani", no? Sarebbe diverso. Come dice il ciociaro delle mozzarelle, "Di piu' nin so". Grazie per avermi stimolato a leggere l'articolo corredato di video "la carica delle neo-ottomane". Bellissimo. Incredibile. Queste neo-ottomane! Buon fine settimana


----------



## Einstein

Secondo me, "neo" è un prefisso, come in "neonato", e non una parola in sé. Usarlo per sostituire l'aggettivo "nuovo" sarebbe quindi un errore. "Neo presidente" l'ho sentito anch'io e non vedo perché non si possa dire "nuovo presidente".
Comunque non si tratta di introdurre una parola straniera.


----------



## infinite sadness

"Neo" nel vocabolario italiano è un prefisso. Nel caso in cui, come fanno ormai diffusamente i giornalisti, venga usato come sostituto dell'aggettivo "nuovo" a me sembra una ingiustificata esterofilia. Cioè, se l'unica giustificazione è, come sembra, quella di risparmiare 2 lettere, l'uso di una parola greca al posto di una italiana mi sembra un'esagerazione.


----------



## L'equilibrista

marco.cur said:


> Alcuni esempi di termini stranieri e anglicismi derivati perfettamente inutili, che vengono usati spesso nei forum:
> 
> *thread*: argomento di discussione, o semplicemente discussione; secondo me le discussioni c'erano anche prima dell'avvento del thread; può darsi che in precedenza non fossero suddivise per argomento. La cosa appare plausibile, dato che normalmente qui in Italia tutti discutono di tutto, senza sapere bene di cosa si stia parlando; se così fosse, allora ben vengano i thread;
> 
> *post*: messaggio, o intervento;
> 
> *postare*: spedire per posta? No, un nuovo orribile anglicismo usato, di volta in volta, al posto di inserire, scrivere, riportare e simili.
> 
> Non sono contro l'uso dei termini stranieri nella lingua italiana, ci mancherebbe, alcuni termini sono specifici e quasi intraducibili, però da qui a sostituire i termini italiani coi corrispondenti inglesi ce ne passa.


 
Totalmente d'accordo!!


----------



## entrapta

Sì ma in alcune espressioni (politica, storia, architettura) è da sempre ampiamente usato...usarlo al posto di nuovo è eccessivo se non addirittura sbagliato. Che io ricordi non ho mai letto turpitudini come "neo scuola"...ma non è difficile credere che in qualche articolo di giornale lo si possa incontrare.


----------



## _Jack Di Cuori_

Da questo topic ho appreso nuove (neo? ;D) ed interessantissime informazioni di cui provvederò a farne tesoro. Anche io molto spesso rabbrividisco dell'uso smodato che si fa dei forestierismi (in particolare di quelli inglesi) e proprio ieri, parlando con una mia professoressa delle superiori, ho appreso che la nuova preside della mia ex-scuola è una donna in carriera che strizza l'occhio alle nuove terminologie anglosassoni. Così mi ha raccontato di 'slides', di 'follow up' e di tante altre belle cose. Non so se il topic verrà chiuso a breve oppure no, ma mi piacerebbe comunque poter dire la mia. Sono solo un ventenne, è vero, ma non per questo mi ritengo uno di quei ragazzi che, pur di seguire una moda, cambierebbero per intero la loro lingua adeguandosi a quelle più all'ultimo grido (ero tentato di scrivere fashion!). Non so se voi sapete che in questo periodo, tra gli stili giovanili, impazzano l'emo (dall'inglese _emotional_, cioè emotivo), l'indie, il vintage.. tutta roba estera, nulla di puramente italiano (come tra l'altro fanno evincere i nomi). E proprio tra questi ragazzi, ma più in generale tra tutti i ragazzi d'Italia, impazzano proprio i neologismi stranieri, a braccetto con le abbreviazioni delle parole (nn, xkè, c6, ecc). E visto che il futuro della lingua passerà tramite loro, noi possiamo anche star qui ad almanaccare rispetto alle questioni sollevate, ma non saremo di certo noi quelli che potranno permettere che la lingua rimanga come è oppure no. Dal canto mio, come tra l'altro fate voi, non posso far altro che, per lo meno, usare al meglio le regole grammaticali e sintattiche. Poi, quale parole useremo, ed useranno, per esprimersi, non possiamo saperlo, e forse è solo fatica sprecata ergersi a propugnacolo di questa o quella variante..


----------



## infinite sadness

Perfettamente d'accordo. 
Però il fatto di non potere influire sull'evoluzione del linguaggio non impedisce di esprimere giudizi personali di simpatia o antipatia verso singole parole straniere che entrano nell'uso della lingua italiana.


----------



## _Jack Di Cuori_

Certamente no, ma, fosse per me, eviterei diatribe e nascite di antipatie.


----------



## elitaliano

infinite sadness said:


> Perfettamente d'accordo.
> Però il fatto di non potere influire sull'evoluzione del linguaggio non impedisce di esprimere giudizi personali di simpatia o antipatia verso singole parole straniere che entrano nell'uso della lingua italiana.


 
Non è perfettamente vero che non si possa in assoluto influire sull'evoluzione del linguaggio.
Nel proprio piccolo ciascuno di noi può dare, con il proprio interlocutore un segnale di gradimento o diapprovazione per una parola straniera, quando magari è inutilmente ricercata.
Ci vuole coraggio, lo so, ma se ti convocano per un _briefing_ puoi sempre sgranare gli occhi, così   e dire "cosaaa? Ahhh, riunione intendevi, ho capito".

Ok, non sempre si può fare, specialmente nei luoghi di lavoro, lo so.


----------



## marco.cur

elitaliano said:


> ... ma se ti convocano per un _briefing_ puoi sempre sgranare gli occhi, così   e dire "cosaaa? Ahhh, riunione intendevi, ho capito".
> 
> Ok, non sempre si può fare, specialmente nei luoghi di lavoro, lo so.


Io lo faccio spesso, anche nelle riunioni di lavoro, e a volte aggiungo: in inglese so cosa significa ma mi sfugge il significato in italiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Vorrei ricordare ai puristi che molti testi universitari, specialmente quelli di materie scientifiche, esistono solo in inglese, altri sono tradotti in italiano in maniera vergognosa, lasciando comunque in inglese un gran numero di termini tecnici.
Come ci si può aspettare che una persona che ha studiato su quei testi usi, per iniziativa personale, l'equivalente italiano di quei termini (ammesso che esista) se per un'intera carriera scolastica ha usato il termine appropriato in inglese e tutti i suoi colleghi, italiani e non, conoscono solo i termini in inglese?
Vogliamo essere tanto ridicoli quanto i francesi che traducono tutti i vocaboli informatici nella loro lingua e poi quando devono interagire con dei non francesi non sanno che pesci pigliare?


----------



## marco.cur

Purtroppo ci sono anche testi ben tradotti e che lasciano in inglese solo i termini tecnici intraducibili (p. es. Deitel, Deitel C++ Fondamenti di programmazione, tradotto da Gianluca Franco).

Vorrei ricordare anche che molti termini del linguaggio tecnico informatico relativo all'hardware derivano dall'elettronica.
Mi domando perché nel linguaggio dell'elettronica e dell'elettrotecnica si usano termini tecnici in italiano, mentre nell'infomatica gli stessi identici concetti debbano essere espressi in inglese.
Un normalissimo commutatore in informatica diventa uno switch (a detta degli "esperti" non traducibile in italiano in quanto termine tecnico).


----------



## Linnets

Paulfromitaly said:


> Vorrei ricordare ai puristi che molti testi universitari, specialmente quelli di materie scientifiche, esistono solo in inglese, altri sono tradotti in italiano in maniera vergognosa, lasciando comunque in inglese un gran numero di termini tecnici.


Il purismo è una cosa differente dalla difesa della lingua italiana dall'invasione dei forestierismi: da un punto di vista strettamente puristico non si dovrebbero usare né parole d'origine greca né tantomeno germanica.
Un esempio di purismo è l'_Anglish_.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Come ci si può aspettare che una persona che ha studiato su quei testi usi, per iniziativa personale, l'equivalente italiano di quei termini (ammesso che esista) se per un'intera carriera scolastica ha usato il termine appropriato in inglese e tutti i suoi colleghi, italiani e non, conoscono solo i termini in inglese?


Si può, si può... E poi non è vero che questi termini tecnici inglesi siano così precisi: spesso quello che è il significato per un autore non lo è necessariamente per un altro, specialmente se parlano nativamente due differenti varietà d'inglese.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Vogliamo essere tanto ridicoli quanto i francesi che traducono tutti i vocaboli informatici nella loro lingua e poi quando devono interagire con dei non francesi non sanno che pesci pigliare?


Non solo francesi, ma anche spagnoli (_computador_, _herramienta_, _ratón_...) portoghesi, slavi ecc. Alla fine ci rendiamo conto che gli unici che si sono arresi all'invasione sono stati solo gli italiani e (parzialmente) i tedeschi che però dicono _Datei_, _Haupseite_, _Maus_,_ Passwort_, _Datenbank_... La conoscenza dei termini originali inglesi è necessaria, tuttavia questo non implica che non si debbano usare parole italiane con lo stesso significato.


----------



## annapo

Prestito linguistico da altri idiomi? Gli  italiani sono diventati dei veri cultori della materia. Sono italaina madrelingua, ma da anni ho con la lingua un contatto ad intervalli "discreti", a volte di giorni o settimane, altre volte mesi o anni.

Ho notato che negli anni il prestito linguistico (così come italianizzazioni sommarie di vocaboli stranieri) è aumentato in modo preoccupante. 

Quando preparavo la mia tesi di laurea, usavo un "elaboratore", il monitor si chiamava "schermo" e la password era una "parola d'ordine". Di solito non si tenevano meeting ma "riunioni". Non si stendevano brief ma "promemoria", i depliant o folder erano più modestamente "cataloghi". 
I sales representative erano "rappresentanti" o, a fare proprio i fighetti, "agenti". Non si valutavano le chance di successo, ma le "possibilità".
Le cose non erano un must, ma al massimo indispensabili/irrinunciabili.
Le "t-shirt" si chiamavano magliette, i lip gloss altro non erano che "lucidalabbra". 
Gli hamburgher si chiamavano "schacciatine" e i milk shake/smoothies si chiamavano "frullati".

Per me è solo pigrizia.
Anna


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Linnets said:


> Si può, si può... E poi non è vero che questi termini tecnici inglesi siano così precisi: spesso quello che è il significato per un autore non lo è necessariamente per un altro, specialmente se parlano nativamente due differenti varietà d'inglese.



I termini in inglese sono tanto precisi tanto quelli in altre lingue e anzi di più visto che la lingua inglese ha un numero di vocaboli di molto superiore all'italiano, soprattutto in ambito tecnico. 
http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_7/interventi/2647.shtml


> _ l’opera lessicografica che, per ora, registra il maggior numero di  vocaboli è il «Grande dizionario italiano dell’uso» in 6 volumi (più il  supplemento «Nuove parole italiane dell’uso») diretto da Tullio De  Mauro, e il numero è di circa 250.000 lemmi. Ma fra questi 250.000  lemmi, molte sono le parole tecniche o rare o di ambiti specialistici,  ecc. Il dizionario storico del Battaglia ne contiene circa 160.000. *E  l’«Oxford English Dictionary» (o ‘OED’) ne registra approssimativamente  500.000; infatti l’inglese è la lingua col lessico maggiore in assoluto.*_


Se l'inglese è la lingua con più lemmi in assoluto, significa che *certi lemmi inglesi (non tutti ovviamente) * NON ESISTONO in altre lingue, quindi non hanno una traduzione e restano in inglese.

Sono le persone incompetenti che usano i vocaboli in maniera approssimativa, non i vocaboli stessi ad essere imprecisi.


----------



## olaszinho

Le cose non erano un must, ma al massimo indispensabili/irrinunciabili.
Le "t-shirt" si chiamavano magliette, i lip gloss altro non erano che "lucidalabbra". 
Gli hamburgher si chiamavano "schacciatine" e i milk shake/smoothies si chiamavano "frullati".

Per fortuna, non ho sentito sinora  molti di questi termini in italiano: "lip gloss" e "milk shake", ad esempio. Io continuo a chiamarli frullati e lucidalabbra. Le schiacciatine sono una cosa e gli hamburger un'altra dalle mie parti. 
L'inglese ha molti termini principalmente perché, pur essendo una lingua germanica, quasi metà del lessico è di derivazione latina per cui molti termini sono sinonimi. Inoltre il fatto di essere parlato in molti paesi fa sì che vi siano termini differenti per indicare la stessa cosa, a seconda dei paesi. 
Modestamente ritengo inevitabile che le lingue si evolvano e si mescolino, ciò è sempre avvenuto, ma quel che avviene per l'italiano negli ultimi tempi è qualcosa di veramente preoccupante: il discorso credo che possa estendersi  alla  più generale decadenza culturale del nostro paese; siamo un paese sempre più rammollito e con una scarsa identità. Per tornare allo specifico dell'invasione di termini inglesi nell' italiano contemporaneo,  ritengo che questo nuoccia notevolmente anche alla sua bellezza. Esprimersi in un certo modo, scegliere i termini più appropriati, usare certe forme sintattiche piuttosto che altre è sicuramente anche una questione di estetica.


----------



## annapo

olaszinho said:


> Per fortuna, non ho sentito sinora molti di questi termini in italiano: "lip gloss" e "milk shake", ad esempio. Io continuo a chiamarli frullati e lucidalabbra. .


 
Uh, questo è davvero niente. Nei miei ultimi viaggi in Italia, ho avuto modo di constatare che nessuno dice "posta elettronica" o "messaggio di posta", ma tutti dicono "mail". Senonché, il genere dei sostantivi in inglese è un dettaglio, mentre in italiano no: succede così che X mandi *un mail a Y*, e che Y riceva *una e-mail*, così il termine cambia sesso nel passare da uno all'altro...


----------



## marco.cur

La cosa che più sconcerta non è tanto l'uso di termini inglesi per esprimere concetti di nuova introduzione in italia, ma quando vengono usati per indicare cose che esistono in italiano da sempre.

Stiamo diventando un caso unico al mondo,  un caso clinico da studiare con curiosità e attenzione.
Ma è possibile che tutti gli altri paesi del mondo sbagliano e siamo solo noi che usiamo i termini giusti al momento giusto?

Siamo un paese curioso, del nostro paese non ci piace niente tranne i difetti.


----------



## gc200000

annapo said:


> Nei miei ultimi viaggi in Italia, ho avuto modo di constatare che nessuno dice "posta elettronica" o "messaggio di posta", ma tutti dicono "mail". Senonché, il genere dei sostantivi in inglese è un dettaglio, mentre in italiano no: succede così che X mandi *un mail a Y*, e che Y riceva *una e-mail*, così il termine cambia sesso nel passare da uno all'altro...



Io non ho mai sentito UN MAIL, ma sempre al femminile: UNA MAIL o UN'E-MAIL.


----------



## olaszinho

gc200000 said:


> Io non ho mai sentito UN MAIL, ma sempre al femminile: UNA MAIL o UN'E-MAIL.


 

E.mail è femminile anche per  me.


----------



## Linnets

Paulfromitaly said:


> I termini in inglese sono tanto precisi    tanto quelli in altre lingue e anzi di più visto che la lingua inglese    ha un numero di vocaboli di molto superiore all'italiano, soprattutto  in   ambito tecnico.
> http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_7/interventi/2647.shtml
> Se l'inglese è la lingua con più lemmi in assoluto, significa che certi   lemmi inglesi (non tutti ovviamente)  NON ESISTONO in altre lingue,   quindi non hanno una traduzione e restano in inglese.


Le statistiche sull'inglese non sono corrette, a mio avviso. Per   esempio, i famosi cinquecentomila lemmi dell'inglese andrebbero   confrontati con il numero di lemmi del GDLI e non con uno Zingarelli o   un Devoto-Oli qualsiasi. C'è da dire che gli anglofoni si fanno meno   problemi di noi nel riprendere vocaboli desueti o popolari e   risemantizzarli: per esempio _rime_ all'inizio del secolo scorso   significava semplicemente "brina" e aveva una coloritura poetica e   arcaica finché alcuni meteorologi non lo riutilizzarono per descrivere   la galaverna, ovvero il deposito di ghiaccio dovuto alla nebbia; un po'   come se noi utilizzassimo _piova _per un particolare tipo di   precipitazione. L'Italia ha poi un immenso serbatoio di vocaboli   scarsamente esplorato che è quello dialettale: se si sommano parole   arcaiche e vernacolari non credo che ci allontaneremmo troppo dal   "mitico" numero di lemmi inglesi.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Sono le persone incompetenti che usano i vocaboli in maniera approssimativa, non i vocaboli stessi ad essere imprecisi.


_Sleet_ in inglese significa due cose differenti a seconda se si sia in Gran Bretagna o in America. _Dagger_ può significare _daga_ o _pugnale_ (esiste _poignard _o _poniard _ma è poco usato). E potrei continuare.



annapo said:


> Gli hamburgher si chiamavano "schacciatine"


Da me si chiamavano e si continuano a chiamare _svizzere_.



marco.cur said:


> La cosa che più sconcerta non è tanto l'uso di  termini inglesi per esprimere concetti di nuova introduzione in italia,  ma quando vengono usati per indicare cose che esistono in italiano da  sempre.


Vero, verissimo: si pensi a _gallery_,_ mission_ e _vision_: chi ne ha davvero bisogno?



marco.cur said:


> Stiamo diventando un caso unico al mondo,  un caso clinico da studiare con curiosità e attenzione.
> Ma è possibile che tutti gli altri paesi del mondo sbagliano e siamo solo noi che usiamo i termini giusti al momento giusto?


Praticamente tutte le lingue adattano pescano dal proprio vocabolario  popolare o letterario: gli italiani non lo fanno. Perché? È una cosa che  mi sono domandato anch'io. Forse perché l'italiano, per la maggior  parte degli abitanti d'Italia, è sentito come una lingua imposta  dall'alto, troppo poco simile ai dialetti locali (eppure gli stranieri  adorano la sua musicalità ed è tra le lingue più studiate nel mondo). Il  fatto di non avere uscite in consonante e i nessi semplificati (_nstr_ → _str_, _x_ → _ss_, _pt_, _ct _→ _tt_)  danno l'impressione (falsa ma ben radicata) di una lingua con troppe  semplificazioni, con un colorito troppo popolaresco e  caciarone inadatto per la fredda precisione dei termini tecnici e  tecnologici (eppure Galileo italianizzò tutto il linguaggio scientifico  nel Seicento...) e adatta a persone pigre e poco capaci di articolare i  suoni più complessi.


----------



## One1

annapo said:


> Uh, questo è davvero niente. Nei miei ultimi viaggi in Italia, ho avuto modo di constatare che nessuno dice "posta elettronica" o "messaggio di posta", ma tutti dicono "mail". Senonché, il genere dei sostantivi in inglese è un dettaglio, mentre in italiano no: succede così che X mandi *un mail a Y*, e che Y riceva *una e-mail*, così il termine cambia sesso nel passare da uno all'altro...



in italia ormai diciamo comunemente una mail o un'email, sempre al femminile.



marco.cur said:


> La cosa che più sconcerta non è tanto l'uso di termini inglesi per esprimere concetti di nuova introduzione in italia, ma quando vengono usati per indicare cose che esistono in italiano da sempre.
> 
> Stiamo diventando un caso unico al mondo,  un caso clinico da studiare con curiosità e attenzione.
> Ma è possibile che tutti gli altri paesi del mondo sbagliano e siamo solo noi che usiamo i termini giusti al momento giusto?
> 
> Siamo un paese curioso, del nostro paese non ci piace niente tranne i difetti.



"esistono da sempre" non vuol dire niente, la lingua italiana nasce con l'unità d'italia, prima non c'era una lingua comune parlata da tutti gli abitanti dell'italia. Nel 1861, solo 200.000 persone parlavano un cosiddetto "italiano".


----------



## marco.cur

One1 said:


> Nel 1861, solo 200.000 persone parlavano un cosiddetto "italiano".


Le persone che conoscevano l'inglese erano più numerose?


----------



## One1

annapo said:


> Prestito linguistico da altri idiomi? Gli  italiani sono diventati dei veri cultori della materia. Sono italaina madrelingua, ma da anni ho con la lingua un contatto ad intervalli "discreti", a volte di giorni o settimane, altre volte mesi o anni.
> 
> Ho notato che negli anni il prestito linguistico (così come italianizzazioni sommarie di vocaboli stranieri) è aumentato in modo preoccupante.
> 
> Quando preparavo la mia tesi di laurea, usavo un "elaboratore", il monitor si chiamava "schermo" e la password era una "parola d'ordine". Di solito non si tenevano meeting ma "riunioni". Non si stendevano brief ma "promemoria", i depliant o folder erano più modestamente "cataloghi".
> I sales representative erano "rappresentanti" o, a fare proprio i fighetti, "agenti". Non si valutavano le chance di successo, ma le "possibilità".
> Le cose non erano un must, ma al massimo indispensabili/irrinunciabili.
> Le "t-shirt" si chiamavano magliette, i lip gloss altro non erano che "lucidalabbra".
> Gli hamburgher si chiamavano "schacciatine" e i milk shake/smoothies si chiamavano "frullati".
> 
> Per me è solo pigrizia.
> Anna


Cara Anna, il termine elaboratore è corretto, come è corretto usare il termine "calcolatore". Sui libri di informatica italiana trovi il termine "calcolatore" oppure "reti di calcolatori".
La "parola d'ordine" sa davvero di inesperto in campo informatico, dato che si usa comunemente "password" e buona notte.
"Monitor" deriva dal latino:

_Monitor 
Con questo termine, a tutti gli utilizzatori di computer ben noto, vengono indicati tutti quei dispositivi con funzioni di controllo. Nonostante le apparenze il vocabolo, pur importato dall'Inghilterra, deriva dal latino "monitor" (=colui che aiuta con i propri suggerimenti), la cui radice "moneo, ere" ha il significato di rammentare, avvisare, informare, avvertire... esattamente tutte le operazioni che un buon "controllore" devo compiere."Monitor" era la schiavo che sulla "quadriga" dell' "imperator" nel giorno del trionfo gli suggeriva: "cave ne cadas!" (=attento a non cadere!)._



Chi invece usa termini quali meeting, brief, folder, must, cult, etc ha preso a parlare con il lessico fantasioso di Lapo Elkann.

ps: noi l'hamburger (= dalla città di Amburgo) lo chiamiamo "polpetta".



marco.cur said:


> Le persone che conoscevano l'inglese erano più numerose?



Si parla dei nobili e del clero, che probabilmente conoscevano il francese, l'inglese, il tedesco, lo spagnolo o il latino.

Vittorio Emanuele II, primo re d'Italia, parlava e scriveva in francese, sua lingua madre.


----------



## catrafuse

Paulfromitaly said:


> I termini in inglese sono tanto precisi tanto quelli in altre lingue e anzi di più visto che la lingua inglese ha un numero di vocaboli di molto superiore all'italiano, soprattutto in ambito tecnico.
> http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_7/interventi/2647.shtml
> Se l'inglese è la lingua con più lemmi in assoluto, significa che *certi lemmi inglesi (non tutti ovviamente) * NON ESISTONO in altre lingue, quindi non hanno una traduzione e restano in inglese.
> 
> Sono le persone incompetenti che usano i vocaboli in maniera approssimativa, non i vocaboli stessi ad essere imprecisi.



Nella citazione  presa dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca si confondono i lemmi e le forme. L'ultima edizione cartacea dell'OED contiene infatti 291,500 lemmi, molti, certo, ma dobbiamo ricordare che l'OED è un'opera in 20 volumi che  raccoglie anche voci dall'inglese parlato in tutti i continenti,  un dizionario “normale” come lo  Zanichelli  registra 143.000 voci in un solo volume.  Anche il paragone con  il Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana di Salvatore Battaglia non è tra i più calzanti, poiché  mentre l'OED è stato continuamente aggiornato (l'ultima versione su carta mi sembra sia del 1989), il GDLI  invece no, per cui molti volumi contengono dati fermi a 40-50 anni fa. Anche  l'affermazione secondo cui l'inglese sarebbe la lingua con il lessico più vasto mi sembra campata in aria,  perché  il lessico di una lingua varia in relazione al tempo, allo spazio, alla società ecc. Inoltre se  si dovesse seguire la logica dizionario più grande =  lessico più ricco, il primato andrebbe attribuito alla lingua olandese.


----------



## Linnets

catrafuse said:


> Anche il paragone con  il Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana di Salvatore Battaglia non è tra i più calzanti, poiché  mentre l'OED è stato continuamente aggiornato (l'ultima versione su carta mi sembra sia del 1989), il GDLI  invece no, per cui molti volumi contengono dati fermi a 40-50 anni fa.


Sono usciti i volumi con gli aggiornamenti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Linnets said:


> L'Italia ha poi un immenso serbatoio di vocaboli   scarsamente esplorato che è quello dialettale: se si sommano parole   arcaiche e vernacolari non credo che ci allontaneremmo troppo dal   "mitico" numero di lemmi inglesi.


Certo, perchè invece l'inglese non ha i dialetti..
Bello il doppio pesismo: per pompare il numero di vocaboli dell'italiano, usiamo anche le forme dialettali, per l'inglese no.
Ti faccio notare che essendo l'inglese la lingua ufficiale in molte nazioni, se per l'inglese si dovessero contare le forme dialettali o slang australiane, neozelandesi, africane, indiane, irlandesi, scozzesi, gallesi e così via arriveremmo a qualche milione.


> _Sleet_ in inglese significa due cose differenti a seconda se si sia in Gran Bretagna o in America. _Dagger_ può significare _daga_ o _pugnale_ (esiste _poignard _o _poniard _ma è poco usato). E potrei continuare.
> 
> .



A davvero? Quindi ci informi che esistono differenze tra il British English e l'American English? Grazie, non lo sapevamo proprio.
Differenze NON significa imprecisioni.


----------



## One1

catrafuse said:


> Nella citazione  presa dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca si confondono i lemmi e le forme. L'ultima edizione cartacea dell'OED contiene infatti 291,500 lemmi, molti, certo, ma dobbiamo ricordare che l'OED è un'opera in 20 volumi che  raccoglie anche voci dall'inglese parlato in tutti i continenti,  un dizionario “normale” come lo  Zanichelli  registra 143.000 voci in un solo volume.  Anche il paragone con  il Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana di Salvatore Battaglia non è tra i più calzanti, poiché  mentre l'OED è stato continuamente aggiornato (l'ultima versione su carta mi sembra sia del 1989), il GDLI  invece no, per cui molti volumi contengono dati fermi a 40-50 anni fa. Anche  l'affermazione secondo cui l'inglese sarebbe la lingua con il lessico più vasto mi sembra campata in aria,  perché  il lessico di una lingua varia in relazione al tempo, allo spazio, alla società ecc. Inoltre se  si dovesse seguire la logica dizionario più grande =  lessico più ricco, il primato andrebbe attribuito alla lingua olandese.



Qualcuno direbbe:

http://twitter.com/graziearcazzo

In tedesco (e anche in olandese):

_Nella lingua tedesca ci sono molti sostantivi composti che possono essere composti da due, 3, 4 o anche più parti (anche se questi ultimi sono rari...). E nascono continuamente nuove parole composte, alcune esistono solo per quel momento in cui sono state dette o scritte, altre rimangono nella lingua._


Es. 

- das Kostenrückerstattungsgesetz - la legge sul rimborso delle spese

- das Wahlkampfkostenrückerstattungsgesetz - la legge sul rimborso delle spese per la campagna elettorale

http://www.dutchtoday.com/content/view/113/113/


----------



## Linnets

Paulfromitaly said:


> Certo, perchè invece l'inglese non ha i dialetti..
> Bello il doppio pesismo: per pompare il numero di vocaboli dell'italiano, usiamo anche le forme dialettali, per l'inglese no.


C'è forse qualcuno che pensa che l'Oxford English Dictionary contenga solo il lessico comune all'80-90% degli anglofoni?


Paulfromitaly said:


> Ti faccio notare che essendo l'inglese la lingua ufficiale in molte nazioni, se per l'inglese si dovessero contare le forme dialettali o slang australiane, neozelandesi, africane, indiane, irlandesi, scozzesi, gallesi e così via arriveremmo a qualche milione.


La varietà dialettale italiana è tra le maggiori del mondo, anche se non arriveremmo ai livelli di una lingua sparsa in tutto il mondo, il numero dei vocaboli di un dizionario che registrasse tutte le parole sarebbe comunque molto alto.


Paulfromitaly said:


> A davvero? Quindi ci informi che esistono differenze tra il British English e l'American English? Grazie, non lo sapevamo proprio.
> Differenze NON significa imprecisioni.


L'ironia mi pare fuori luogo: in meteorologia _sleet_ ha creato non pochi fraintendimenti tra studiosi americani e inglesi.


----------



## One1

Paulfromitaly said:


> Certo, perchè invece l'inglese non ha i dialetti..
> Bello il doppio pesismo: per pompare il numero di vocaboli dell'italiano, usiamo anche le forme dialettali, per l'inglese no.
> Ti faccio notare che essendo l'inglese la lingua ufficiale in molte nazioni, se per l'inglese si dovessero contare le forme dialettali o slang australiane, neozelandesi, africane, indiane, irlandesi, scozzesi, gallesi e così via arriveremmo a qualche milione.
> 
> 
> A davvero? Quindi ci informi che esistono differenze tra il British English e l'American English? Grazie, non lo sapevamo proprio.
> Differenze NON significa imprecisioni.



In Inghilterra si parla l'Inglese, in Irlanda l'irlandese, in Galles il Gallese:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_gallese


In Scozia si parla il Gaelico Scozzese.

Nelle "nazioni" britanniche si parlano queste lingue, come anche nelle "nazioni" italiane si parlano il ligure, il piemontese, il lombardo, il veneto, il toscano, il napoletano, il siciliano, il Salentino, il sardo, il corso, etc, tutto "lingue" vive, e non dialetti. Altri esempi sono le lingue parlate in Spagna che, a differenza di quanto accade in Italia (dove gli amanti della crusca vorrebbero ricalcare quanto accade in francia), sono lingue riconosciute e tutelate, tipo il Catalano.


----------



## olaszinho

La varietà dialettale italiana è tra le maggiori del mondo, anche se non arriveremmo ai livelli di una lingua sparsa in tutto il mondo, il numero dei vocaboli di un dizionario che registrasse tutte le parole sarebbe comunque molto alto.


Perché un dizionario di lingua italiana dovrebbe registrare le parole dialettali?? Potrei capire al limite quelle toscane... ma le altre non c'entrano proprio nulla.


----------



## One1

olaszinho said:


> La varietà dialettale italiana è tra le maggiori del mondo, anche se non arriveremmo ai livelli di una lingua sparsa in tutto il mondo, il numero dei vocaboli di un dizionario che registrasse tutte le parole sarebbe comunque molto alto.
> 
> 
> Perché un dizionario di lingua italiana dovrebbe registrare le parole dialettali?? Potrei capire al limite quelle toscane... ma le altre non c'entrano proprio nulla.



Perchè potresti capire quelle toscane? Il toscano non è Italiano. Ogni lingua ha i propri vocabili. L'italiano è una lingua giovane e sta prendendo a prestito i vocaboli da varie lingue, italiche e non.

Poi pensa che in Brasile, dove ci sono 30 milioni di italiani, i discendenti del veneto parlano il "talian", poi ci sono gli italiani in argentina (che sono la metà della popolazione), gli italiani in uruguay, gli svizzeri, che parlano l'italiano svizzero, poi ci sono i 17 milioni di italiani negli USA, dove a stento ricordano cosa sia questa lingua e, il più delle volte, parlano Napoletano o Siciliano.


----------



## L'equilibrista

annapo said:


> Prestito linguistico da altri idiomi? Gli italiani sono diventati dei veri cultori della materia. Sono italaina madrelingua, ma da anni ho con la lingua un contatto ad intervalli "discreti", a volte di giorni o settimane, altre volte mesi o anni.
> 
> Ho notato che negli anni il prestito linguistico (così come italianizzazioni sommarie di vocaboli stranieri) è aumentato in modo preoccupante.
> 
> Quando preparavo la mia tesi di laurea, usavo un "elaboratore", il monitor si chiamava "schermo" e la password era una "parola d'ordine". Di solito non si tenevano meeting ma "riunioni". Non si stendevano brief ma "promemoria", i depliant o folder erano più modestamente "cataloghi".
> I sales representative erano "rappresentanti" o, a fare proprio i fighetti, "agenti". Non si valutavano le chance di successo, ma le "possibilità".
> Le cose non erano un must, ma al massimo indispensabili/irrinunciabili.
> Le "t-shirt" si chiamavano magliette, i lip gloss altro non erano che "lucidalabbra".
> Gli hamburgher si chiamavano "schacciatine" e i milk shake/smoothies si chiamavano "frullati".
> 
> Per me è solo pigrizia.
> Anna


 
Plauso per questo intervento.
Ragazzi, basta un niente, basta che un giornalista o un traduttore pigro lasciano un termine (traducibile) in inglese e pian piano la cosa si espande. Moltiplicate il fenomeno per centinaia e centinai di termini... e il gioco è fatto.
D'accordissimo, è tutta pigrizia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

One1 said:


> In Inghilterra si parla l'Inglese, in Irlanda l'irlandese, in Galles il Gallese:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_gallese
> 
> 
> In Scozia si parla il Gaelico Scozzese.
> 
> Nelle "nazioni" britanniche si parlano queste lingue, come anche nelle "nazioni" italiane si parlano il ligure, il piemontese, il lombardo, il veneto, il toscano, il napoletano, il siciliano, il Salentino, il sardo, il corso, etc, tutto "lingue" vive, e non dialetti. Altri esempi sono le lingue parlate in Spagna che, a differenza di quanto accade in Italia (dove gli amanti della crusca vorrebbero ricalcare quanto accade in francia), sono lingue riconosciute e tutelate, tipo il Catalano.



Beh, caro professore, la ringrazione per l'utilissime informazioni: in Scozia si parla lo scozzese?? Wow, e io che pensavo che lo scozzese fosse solo un tipo di Whisky.
La informo che anche nei paesi di lingua inglese esistono i dialetti, ovvero varianti della lingua inglese con forte connotazione locale. 
Lo scozzese parlato ad Edinburgo non è lo stesso che si parla ad Inveness oppure a Glasgow, così come lo slang del Bronx non è lo stesso che si parla a Houston, Texas.


Linnets said:


> L'ironia mi pare fuori luogo: in meteorologia _sleet_ ha creato non pochi fraintendimenti tra studiosi americani e inglesi.


Non c'è nessuna ironia, ma solo una puntualizzazione che evidenzia che  quanto da te sostenuto, ovvero la terminologia inglese è imprecisa, è  ridicolo.
Tu citi un termine che ha accezioni diverse in AmE e BrE e ovviamente lo estrapoli dal contesto.
Un approccio così grossolano renderebbe imprecisi e ambigui anche migliaia di vocaboli italiani.
Cosa vuol dire "scopare"? Usare la scopa oppure avere un rapporto sessuale?
Me lo dice il contesto, così come il significato di sleet è chiaro se lo  leggo sul New York Times e l'autore dell'articolo è americano.


----------



## olaszinho

*Perchè potresti capire quelle toscane? Il toscano non è Italiano. Ogni lingua ha i propri vocabili. L'italiano è una lingua giovane e sta prendendo a prestito i vocaboli da varie lingue, italiche e non*

Molto discutibile. Il Devoto Oli riporta molti termini toscani nel dizionario. Non voglio ripetere cose ovvie, ma l'italiano nasce dal toscano (il fiorentino per la precisione), dopo secoli Manzoni sentì ancora l'esigenza di andare a "sciacquare i panni in Arno" prima di riscrivere i "Promessi sposi". L'italiano standard è  basato sul toscano, anche per la fonologia, basti pensare alle vocali aperte e chiuse. Ritengo che la mia affermazione non fosse così peregrina. Capisco, comunque, che alcuni possano non essere d'accordo.


----------



## One1

Paulfromitaly said:


> Un'altro professore...
> Beh, caro professore, la ringrazione per l'utilissime informazioni: in Scozia si parla lo scozzese?? Wow, e io che pensavo che lo scozzese fosse solo un tipo di Whisky.
> La informo che anche nei paesi di lingua inglese esistono i dialetti, ovvero varianti della lingua inglese con forte connotazione locale.
> Lo scozzese parlato ad Edinburgo non è lo stesso che si parla ad Inveness oppure a Glasgow, così come lo slang del Bronx non è lo stesso che si parla a Houston, Texas.



Caro professore, la cittadina scozzese si chiama "Inverness" ("Inbhir Nis" in Gaelico) e non Inveness. Come esistono dialetti dell'Inglese, esistono anche dialetti del gaelico scozzese, elementare Watson.

Ti faccio un esempio più vicino a noi: tra i tanti dialetti del Napoletano troviamo: il salernitano, il beneventano, l'avellinese (mentre il casertano non esiste, poichè a Caserta si parla Napoletano, mentre nell'alto casertano e in molise si parlano altri dialetti napoletani), il dialetto di Sora, etc. Il Napoletano è la lingua, mentre gli altri sono dialetti. Mi sono spiegato ora?


----------



## One1

olaszinho said:


> *Perchè potresti capire quelle toscane? Il toscano non è Italiano. Ogni lingua ha i propri vocabili. L'italiano è una lingua giovane e sta prendendo a prestito i vocaboli da varie lingue, italiche e non*
> 
> Molto discutibile. Il Devoto Oli riporta molti termini toscani nel dizionario. Non voglio ripetere cose ovvie, ma l'italiano nasce dal toscano (il fiorentino per la precisione), dopo secoli Manzoni sentì ancora l'esigenza di andare a "sciacquare i panni in Arno" prima di riscrivere i "Promessi sposi". L'italiano standard è  basato sul toscano, anche per la fonologia, basti pensare alle vocali aperte e chiuse. Ritengo che la mia affermazione non fosse così peregrina. Capisco, comunque, che alcuni possano non essere d'accordo.



Già, chiaro... perchè Giacomo da Lentini, della scuola siciliana, era toscano, vero? 

http://www.classicitaliani.it/duecepdf/Lentini_son.pdf

E la costituzione del Regno delle Due Sicilie venne scritta in toscano, no?

http://books.google.it/books?id=__YuAAAAYAAJ&dq=costituzione due sicilie&pg=PR3#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## catrafuse

One1 said:


> Qualcuno direbbe:
> 
> http://twitter.com/graziearcazzo
> 
> In tedesco (e anche in olandese):
> 
> _Nella lingua tedesca ci sono molti sostantivi composti che possono essere composti da due, 3, 4 o anche più parti (anche se questi ultimi sono rari...). E nascono continuamente nuove parole composte, alcune esistono solo per quel momento in cui sono state dette o scritte, altre rimangono nella lingua._
> 
> 
> Es.
> 
> - das Kostenrückerstattungsgesetz - la legge sul rimborso delle spese
> 
> - das Wahlkampfkostenrückerstattungsgesetz - la legge sul rimborso delle spese per la campagna elettorale
> 
> http://www.dutchtoday.com/content/view/113/113/



In primo luogo eviterei certe infantili ineleganze, secondariamente ho usato l'esempio olandese proprio per smentire l'affermazione  secondo cui esiste una correlazione diretta tra il numero di lemmi presenti su un dizionario e la varietà lessicale di una lingua.


----------



## One1

catrafuse said:


> In primo luogo eviterei certe infantili ineleganze, secondariamente ho usato l'esempio olandese proprio per smentire l'affermazione  secondo cui esiste una correlazione diretta tra il numero di lemmi presenti su un dizionario e la varietà lessicale di una lingua.



 ahahah, ti ho solo dato una mano a spiegare come mai nelle lingue germaniche ci sono così tanti lemmi


----------



## L'equilibrista

olaszinho said:


> Le cose non erano un must, ma al massimo indispensabili/irrinunciabili.
> 
> Modestamente ritengo inevitabile che le lingue si evolvano e si mescolino, ciò è sempre avvenuto, ma quel che avviene per l'italiano negli ultimi tempi è qualcosa di veramente preoccupante: il discorso credo che possa estendersi alla più generale decadenza culturale del nostro paese; siamo un paese sempre più rammollito e con una scarsa identità. .


 
Hai centrato il nocciolo della questione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

One1 said:


> Ti faccio un esempio più vicino a noi: tra i tanti dialetti del Napoletano troviamo: il salernitano, il beneventano, l'avellinese (mentre il casertano non esiste, poichè a Caserta si parla Napoletano, mentre nell'alto casertano e in molise si parlano altri dialetti napoletani), il dialetto di Sora, etc. Il Napoletano è la lingua, mentre gli altri sono dialetti. Mi sono spiegato ora?



I tuoi esempio non significano assolutamente nulla.
L'inglese, tanto come l'italiano, ha dei dialetti.
Se si contano tutti i dieletti inglesi e tutti quelli italiani il numero di vocaboli della lingua inglese rimarrà sempre almeno il doppio di quello della lingua italiana, che ti piaccia o meno.


----------



## One1

Paulfromitaly said:


> I tuoi esempio non significano assolutamente nulla.
> L'inglese, tanto come l'italiano, ha dei dialetti.
> Se si contano tutti i dieletti inglesi e tutti quelli italiani il numero di vocaboli della lingua inglese rimarrà sempre almeno il doppio di quello della lingua italiana, che ti piaccia o meno.



No, amico, il punto non è questo. L'Inglese è una lingua, mentre il Gallese ne è un'altra, tanto per farti un esempio. Ecco l'inno nazionale gallese:

Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi,
gwlad beirdd a chantorion, enwodion o fri,
ei gwrol ryfelwyr, gwladgarwyr tra mad,
dros ryddid collasant eu gwaed.
Gwlad, gwald, pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad;
tra mor yn fur i'r bur hoff bau
o bydded i'r hei iaith barhau!

E' un dialetto inglese?

Cosiccome lo Spagnolo (Castigliano) è una lingua nettamente separata dal Catalano (o dall'Aragonese, o il Basco), e il Catalano ha i propri dialetti, ovvero le varianti locali, infatti a Valencia si parla un catalano diverso rispetto a Barcellona, o ad Alghero.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_catalana

Stesso per il Napoletano e l'Italiano, sono due lingue separate. E il Napoletano, come lingua:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_napoletana

ha i propri dialetti. Se fossi campano lo sapresti, ma credo tu sia di Brescia. E se il Lombardo è un dialetto dell'Italiano, stiamo proprio messi proprio male. Cosa è nato prima, l'uovo o la gallina? Il Lombardo o l'Italiano? Qual è dialetto di cosa?

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_lombarda

E i Bresciani o i Milanesi parlano come i Bergamaschi?


----------



## Linnets

Paulfromitaly said:


> Beh, caro professore, la ringrazione per l'utilissime informazioni: in Scozia si parla lo scozzese?? Wow, e io che pensavo che lo scozzese fosse solo un tipo di Whisky.
> La informo che anche nei paesi di lingua inglese esistono i dialetti, ovvero varianti della lingua inglese con forte connotazione locale.
> Lo scozzese parlato ad Edi*m*burgo non è lo stesso che si parla ad Inveness oppure a Glasgow, così come lo slang del Bronx non è lo stesso che si parla a Houston, Texas.


Con _scozzese_ si possono intendere tre cose: l'inglese parlato in Scozia, lo _scots_ e il gaelico scozzese; il secondo e il terzo non sono considerati "dialetti inglesi".



Paulfromitaly said:


> Non c'è nessuna ironia, ma solo una puntualizzazione che evidenzia che  quanto da te sostenuto, ovvero la terminologia inglese è imprecisa, è  ridicolo.


La terminologia inglese può esssere imprecisa o precisa a seconda dell'uso che ne fa il parlante o lo scrivente, esattamente come succede per l'italiano o per qualsiasi altra lingua. Dire che l'inglese è preciso _di per sé_ è gravemente scorretto, a mio avviso. Galileo risemantizzò parole italiane e utilizzò latinismi per creare un lessico scientifico italiano che allora non esisteva: avrebbe forse dovuto usare l'_Early Modern English_ perché _intrinsecamente più preciso_?



Paulfromitaly said:


> Me lo dice il contesto, così come il significato di sleet è chiaro se lo  leggo sul New York Times e l'autore dell'articolo è americano.


Resta il fatto che ogni lingua ha le sue ambiguità e non esiste una lingua più precisa di un'altra, a parte quelle artificiali.


----------



## Einstein

Dico la mia sulle lingue della Scozia, del Galles ecc.
In Scozia e in Irlanda è ormai minoritario il gaelico che, come dice Paul, è una lingua celtica. Anche il gallese è una lingua celtica, ma con influenze latine dovute all'occupazione romana.
Va detto però che esiste la lingua scozzese, della parte bassa della Scozia, che non c'entra niente col gaelico e fa parte dello stesso gruppo linguistico dell'inglese. Era questa, e non il gaelico, la lingua della corte di Edimburgo negli anni precedenti l'unificazione. Che si tratti oggi di una lingua o di un dialetto è oggetto di dibattito, ma è chiaro che abbia un'influenza anche su chi parla un inglese più vicino a quello standard.
Anche l'inglese parlato in Galles e in Irlanda ha le proprie caratteristiche che non dipendono unicamente dall'influenza celtica. Capita, come in Italia, che certe parole considerate dialettali lo sono solo perché andate fuori uso in altre regioni.

Nell'Inghilterra stessa i dialetti esistono, ma sono meno marcati che in Italia che è unificata da molto meno tempo. Di conseguenza, nell'inglese standard sono incorporate certe flessibilità di espressione che in italiano risultano meno accettabili e si trovano principalmente nei dialetti.


----------



## licinio

Sono molto sensibile all'uso indiscriminato che si fa di forestierismi in italiano e recentemente mi sono sfogato scrivendo un commento su questo fenomeno.

Volevo chiedere se qualcuno abbia notizia di iniziative serie in rete che cerchino di raccogliere suggerimenti di parole italiane per sostiture quelle straniere, inglesi soprattutto, che deturpano sempre più l'italiano. Intendo una specie di normalizzazione della terminologia con proposte provenienti dagli utenti di internet.

L'unica pagina che ho trovato è questa, ma sembra morta dal 2007 ed è lacunosa.

Ciao.

Andrea


----------



## satyaputra

Arianna82 said:


> Ma sì certo a tradurre tutto si rischia di essere ridicoli...!
> Invece chi usa i forestierismi solo perché li sente pronunciare dalla tivvù e da altri media...non è ridicolo! Se i media dicessero usassero forme italianizzate nessuno direbbe nulla.
> Allora dovete dire anche _chauffer_ al posto di autista e tante altre parole che sono state tradotte dai linguisti, sennò rischiate d'essere ridicoli, *ridicoli *



Francamente io il tuo ragionamento non riesco a seguirlo. Mettendo da parte i casi di abuso (ovviamente ridicoli) particolarmente in voga in certi ambienti (tipo finanza, pubblicità, risorse umane), non riesco proprio a capire perché se una persona come la sottoscritta calata in un certo contesto storico culturale e parlante di una determinata varietà dell'italiano (che accetta come facente parte del suo lessico anche parole provenienti da altre lingue) si limita spontaneamente a parlare la sua lingua, dovrebbe rintrodurre nel suo vocabolario termini come _chauffer_ che nel mio contesto sociale non sono affatto utilizzati. 
Da me per dire quello che in altri tempi o semplicemente altrove si intendeva dicendo _chauffer_, si usa autista e per parlare del dispositivo elettronico che sto utilizzando in questo momento si dice computer.


----------



## Passante

*Whistleblowing/whistleblower *
Negli ultimi anni si sta constatando un depauperamento della lingua italiana a tal punto che la Crusca ha dovuto stigmatizzare la cosa ammonendo un po' tutti su questo abuso di termini stranieri quando esistono termini italiani usati e comprensibili che senza parafrasi definisca o la stessa cosa o lo stesso concetto.
Siamo arrivati ad un punto che leggi dello stato hanno titoli stranieri e non solo per terminologie tecniche innovative nate nei paesi dove tale termine è nato.
Venendo al punto il termine impronunciabile del titolo che letteralmente è una specie di pifferatore viene tradotto come talpa nel sostantivo ma non per la legge che usa quel nome e ancora non si è espresso un termine specifico per il verbo.
Fermo restando che non comprendo perchè non si usi delatore e delazione tranne per il fatto che abbia acquisito valenza solo negativa per, probabilmente, questa nostra cultura che fa della spia una persona malvagia e non un tutelante dell'ordine pubblico.
Io ho trovato il termine sicofante antico come il mondo che di fatto ha la valenza del delatore ma ha perso nei secoli la sua valenza negativa in quanto non essendo più stato usato non si comprende. Ebbene visto che risulta incomprensibile tanto quanto la parola impronunciabile del titolo perché non usarla?  Voi come lo usate whistleblower in italiano, che cosa usate al suo posto se non volete usare il termine inglese?
Talpa non lo trovo proprio corretto perché la talpa è qualcuno messo appositamente per scoprire un misfatto non uno che vede un misfatto e lo denuncia.


----------



## symposium

Passante said:


> Siamo arrivati ad un punto che leggi dello stato hanno titoli stranieri e non solo per terminologie tecniche innovative nate nei paesi dove tale termine è nato.


Infatti, che tristezza! Vogliono essere fighi, come i teenagers, e non si accorgono di essere provincialissimi. Ma secondo voi si sentirà mai lo Speaker della House of Commons dire "Today we hear the proposed amendments on the Riforma del Lavoro"?
Per rispondere a Passante, secondo me quando in italiano non esiste un'unica parola che corrisponde esattamente alla parola straniera che si vuole tradurre, non c'è niente di male a tradurre quella parola con una piccola perifrasi. "Whistleblower" = "Impiegato di un'azienda pubblica o privata che denuncia gli illeciti commessi dall'azienda per cui lavora". p.e. She is a whistleblower = Ha denunciato i reati commessi dai suoi superiori.


----------

